# Official 2005 Hunt thread!



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea to me, and I guess it's time to do so, seeing how some season's have opened.
I may get overruled, but here it goes.
Post up folks!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I heartily agree! Much better than 10,000 single posts of "Look what I got!"


----------



## Jamison (Aug 23, 2005)

*Wyoming Antelope*

Here's my brother and his hunting partner with their two Wyoming Antelope.








This one is my brothers, killed at 35 yds with a Mathews LX, Gold Tip XTs and 100 gr Thunderheads.








This one is Ronny's...his bow is an identical set-up to Craig's above.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Nice speed demons! Going out friday to set up the ground blind and saturday morning to try and get one myself!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

1st Antelope ever for me. Taken on Aug 17, 2005


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Friends' bull from our hunting camp Bugling into his treestand 2nd day of season on 28/8/05


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

My first deer ever, taken August 25 2005 at 23 yards. Perfect heart shot.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Great idea!


----------



## reflexguy19 (Nov 18, 2004)

Blacktail Hunter

Is that a whitetail?


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*My 2005 Speed Goat!*

Sorry about all the blood, I didn't have a camera until after I gutted him. I took him in GMU 03 in Colorado with a spot and stalk 43 yard shot.


----------



## TexasTaxi (Aug 11, 2005)

*Not a seasoned hunt, but ...*

I take a group of my clients to an exotic ranch a couple times a year. Everyone always likes the summer/fall trip because they're getting itchy waiting for deer season to start. Here in Texas, archery season opens October 1st. These exotic hunts get everyones blood pumping before opening weekend. No one was able to get on an axis, fallow, or sika, but everyone did shoot a sheep or goat. It's not near as chalenging to shoot the goats, but it's still a great time. Plus, we donate all the meat to a local organization called Christ's Kitchen.

The guide at the ranch would never put me in a stand that was productive. So, on the last morning of the hunt, I got out of my stand, found the herd of goats, and after a 300 yard stalk, shiskabobed this one. It's kinda like a midget spanish goat.


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

reflexguy19 said:


> Blacktail Hunter
> 
> Is that a whitetail?


Nope. That there is a Columbia Blacktail killed in Northern California.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Any of those speed goats make P&Y


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

My goat on post #6 should make it. Green scored 73". All mass since only 12.5" long.

Here's my buddy James's bull we dragged out this morning. Muahahha... I get to put a second bull from my group on the big post so far this year


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Mine should make it.*

We measured 78" the day I shot it. He was 16 1/4" tall and had pretty good cutters and mass. I havn't had a chance to call the taxidermy to see what he measured. Here is a better pic. of him. :teeth:


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

*First Bear with a Bow*

This is my first Bear taken with a Bow. It was a 12 yard shot double lunger with a 12 yard recovery.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

Great pics guys!! I can't wait to add to this thread with a pic.


----------



## littledogger (Sep 3, 2005)

i think that is a great idea to it is about time that we had some were to look at pics


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

*05 bow buck*

Here's my buck from yesterday.
Took him at 26 yds out of my doublebull blind with a gator xp head.
The COOL thing was that while tracking him we found his right side shed from this spring not 50 yds from where he lay dead! :teeth:


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> Took him at 26 yds out of my doublebull blind with a gator xp head.


Goatboy,that is cool! :thumbs_up Nice buck. Most people havent even been into the woods yet and you already have a big buck down. Cool on the shed too!

rick


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*looks like one of those pretty Montana deer*



goatboy said:


> Here's my buck from yesterday.
> Took him at 26 yds out of my doublebull blind with a gator xp head.
> The COOL thing was that while tracking him we found his right side shed from this spring not 50 yds from where he lay dead! :teeth:


way to go nice picture, I like the angle it was shot
super Pope and young.....


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Great buck goatboy! :thumbs_up Thanks for posting him.


----------



## cjbi (May 2, 2003)

*freezer buck*

took him this morning 9/5/05 at 8:27. he won't exactly make pope and young, but man will he taste good.

razortec
wb deluxe
carbon excels w/quickspins
125gr. ultimate steel
tru ball tornado glove
tru glo site

37yrds downhill quartering away. clipped the right lung, center-punched the left. complete pass through. he ran about 75yrds and was done for. now it's time for elk.


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

Goatboy-Nice one! :thumbs_up 

CJBI- good luck after elk! :wink:


----------



## abssprint (Sep 4, 2004)

Our season opened this past Saturday Sept 3rd..I took this doe on my second evening out..It sure felt good to release that arrow on my first deer of the year..She came in the corner of a soybean field and gave me a good close shot..She should make for some good eatin' :thumbs_up


----------



## Qiro (Dec 15, 2004)

My friend`s elk, nice animal, he bought it as a 60 years present to himself. He shoot it at 38 m, and it went 70-80 m, it was shot with a Mathews Safari set at 93 #, using custom arrows (2 Easton alu glued into each other) at about 800 grs, and about 250 ft/sec. steel force 150 grs broadhead, complete pass trough

envious me... no :embarasse


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Now thats a nice bull!!*



Qiro said:


> My friend`s elk, nice animal, he bought it as a 60 years present to himself. He shoot it at 38 m, and it went 70-80 m, it was shot with a Mathews Safari set at 93 #, using custom arrows (2 Easton alu glued into each other) at about 800 grs, and about 250 ft/sec. steel force 150 grs broadhead, complete pass trough
> 
> envious me... no :embarasse



93#, 800gr, Good lord thats some heavy fire power.   :beer:


----------



## deertraks (Aug 13, 2003)

:mg: 800 grns 250 fps = 111 ft-lbs !!!!!!!!!!!  
Man that is unreal!


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

no wonder he got a pass through  

he could have shot him in the butt, or head on and had a passthrough :thumbs_up


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

Blacktail Hunter said:


> My first deer ever, taken August 25 2005 at 23 yards. Perfect heart shot.


Congratulations on your first deer! :thumbs_up


----------



## Blackyhunter (Sep 7, 2005)

*Found Oasis and game/*

Shot this muledeer last weekend.. past up some larger ones, hoping for an even bigger one, and towards the end of the weekend, had to settle for this little dink. Made a 55 yard shot, hit in the liver. Very sparse blood trail. While blood trailing, it lead me into the most beautiful oasis... where I found a heard of elk and there was a water hole, that I watched for several hours. I saw a grouse fly down by it, and then a bobcat pounced on it and carried it off. A coyote then came down and followed the cat. Saw a few more bucks as well. Continued on the trail and found my arrow in a dark red blood spot where the buck had stopped. About 100 more yards I found him dead under a tree. Had a better time than other hunts where I've killed much larger bucks. It didn't get much better than that. Only regret is that I didn't have my video camera.
Daniel/BlackyHunter 
Eastern Oregon high desert


----------



## Blackyhunter (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sorry,, here's the link*

First time poster to this forum. Hope everyone has a great year.. Here's the link... Could someone email me how to make the link automatically view?
http://www.tannerite.com/pics/smallmulebuck.jpg


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

Qiro said:


> My friend`s elk, nice animal, he bought it as a 60 years present to himself. He shoot it at 38 m, and it went 70-80 m, it was shot with a Mathews Safari set at 93 #, using custom arrows (2 Easton alu glued into each other) at about 800 grs, and about 250 ft/sec. steel force 150 grs broadhead, complete pass trough
> 
> envious me... no :embarasse


Wow!


----------



## Qiro (Dec 15, 2004)

Hope you guys like to see some other animals to,
Here is mt Waterbuck i shoot in May in South Africa (27").
I used my Hoyt, Gold tip 7595, Muzzy 100 grs.
The shoot was 17 m, the arrow stopped in the opposite shoulder, and it went down after 80m.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Damn, he surely wanted it dead.*



Big Bull Joe said:


> 93#, 800gr, Good lord thats some heavy fire power.   :beer:


I use a Mathews Q2 set at 70# using 420 gr. Carbon Express with 100gr. Thunderheads and get great results. Nice elk though and he will taste reeeeeal good. :thumbs_up


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Nice doe, congrats.*



abssprint said:


> Our season opened this past Saturday Sept 3rd..I took this doe on my second evening out..It sure felt good to release that arrow on my first deer of the year..She came in the corner of a soybean field and gave me a good close shot..She should make for some good eatin' :thumbs_up



Way to go, nice pic and yep, she will be some good eats. :thumbs_up


----------



## Qiro (Dec 15, 2004)

*There is always a reason*

OK, let me tell you some more.
My friend is a Mathews dealer, and would test out this setup just in case, as he tells me, the Lotto dream comes true. Then he will use it for African Buffalo, in the mean time he is testing it out on your "buffalo".

This one was shoot at 12 m, same setup as for the elk. He went 25 m, and yes, pass through.


----------



## deertraks (Aug 13, 2003)

*Waterbuck*

Qiro,congratulations, nice looking waterbuck. A waterbuck looks like a large animal. We like to look at all game animals.


----------



## Redman2002 (Feb 10, 2005)

*First ELK*

Here is my first elk, first elk hunt, first day. 

Followed a bugle and I began cow calling, a bull responded, but would not come out of the dark timber. A cow walked out and fed to me. 

Hit her well, lung shot , not a drop of blood arrow stayed in her (shot a 100 grain Magnus Stinger, 70lbs, 28 draw). Ran about .12 mile downhill (according to GPS) Hit a rib, found half the arrow in her as I was quartering her. 

Great time.

Redman2002


----------



## benchleg90 (Feb 19, 2005)

Redman2002 said:


> Here is my first elk, first elk hunt, first day.
> 
> Followed a bugle and I began cow calling, a bull responded, but would not come out of the dark timber. A cow walked out and fed to me.
> 
> ...


Good for you! Any elk is a trophy!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*awesome*

congrats!

Great trophy!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*welcome*



Blackyhunter said:


> First time poster to this forum. Hope everyone has a great year.. Here's the link... Could someone email me how to make the link automatically view?
> http://www.tannerite.com/pics/smallmulebuck.jpg


great deer

if you do a search on loading a picture, you will find alot of info


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

Kentucky archery season opening evening. Fat doe, fell within sight of the stand.


If a smokey fire, black coffee, bean and bacon soup, and fresh backstraps doesn't come close to heaven; Then I don't know what does!!

Keep'em Sharp............








05' Pearson Spoiler
CX Terminator 
Thunderhead 125


----------



## Redman2002 (Feb 10, 2005)

benchleg90 said:


> Good for you! Any elk is a trophy!



Thanks I feel the same. Next year it will be bull or bust, but I have been known to jump the gun a bit.

Redman


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

*First Deer of 2005 for me*

Shot this doe tonight at 12 yards-she went about 100 yards before going down. 4 tags left to go!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2004)

*'05 Buck*

Shot September 4th @ 6:30pm
30 yard shot


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

My Mule Deer taken September 3, 2005 in Saskatchewan. Bowtech Old Glory ( My black and pewter target bow. Sold my hunting bow to my buddy ) 33 yard shot, complete pass through. Gross scored 205 7/8.



















CLB


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

That is going to by one awesome mount, what a muley! :thumbs_up


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Awesome buck!*



CLB said:


> My Mule Deer taken September 3, 2005 in Saskatchewan. Bowtech Old Glory ( My black and pewter target bow. Sold my hunting bow to my buddy ) 33 yard shot, complete pass through. Gross scored 205 7/8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have him on a Summer pattern or were you surprised when he walked out? Tell us the story....would love to hear it. 
Rx


----------



## RnRLobsta (Dec 23, 2004)

More Pics..... I'm Shaking Over Here Waiting For Opening Day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Doe I shot on 9/10/2005, NJ's Bow Opener.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

RxBowhunter 

check out the following threads. It will give you an idea of how I found him and got him. 


By the wat congrats to all of the other successful hunters. Its great to see everybodies smiling faces.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=223854&highlight=CLB 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=221085&highlight=CLB 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=221385&highlight=CLB 

Here is the long distance shot I got of my buck along with the big buck with the double kickers the week before I shot him.(My buck is the one in the back)


----------



## X Bow T (Aug 1, 2005)

awesome pics, congrats everyone :beer:


----------



## CAD679 (Feb 14, 2005)

I just got home last night from a bear hunt in Kenogami, Ontario. I am still in disbelief over how bad of an experience it was.


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Holy big buck CLB!!!!!*



CLB said:


> My Mule Deer taken September 3, 2005 in Saskatchewan. Bowtech Old Glory ( My black and pewter target bow. Sold my hunting bow to my buddy ) 33 yard shot, complete pass through. Gross scored 205 7/8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, Thats one hell of a buck!!!! :wink:


----------



## havoctime (Jan 25, 2005)

*nice buck !!*



CLB said:


> My Mule Deer taken September 3, 2005 in Saskatchewan. Bowtech Old Glory ( My black and pewter target bow. Sold my hunting bow to my buddy ) 33 yard shot, complete pass through. Gross scored 205 7/8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck Cam.... I heard you say that was the smaller of the 2 you were chasing....
Thats a great trophy anytime!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2005)

Dang! You guys are lucky with your september Bow seasons. We have to wait 3 more weeks in Texas :sad:


----------



## half-strut (Aug 30, 2004)

*Sept. 10th 2005 "Doe"*

Mathew's Switchback
Mathew's fall-away rest
Archer's Choice 3 pin sight
Alpine quiver
xx78 superslam 2314 
Muzzy 4-blade 100 grain


----------



## benchleg90 (Feb 19, 2005)

I killed this benchleg on Sunday, it scores 92 6/8.


----------



## benchleg90 (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's a better pic.


----------



## HARDTIME_NC (Aug 22, 2005)

First day luck for me and pops! Both were double lung shot and ran less than 40 yds!


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

*Here's a '05 North Dakota whitetail for ya!!! Opening day,(not me, friend of stepdad)*


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)




----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Here is my first bear w/ the bow... 15 yard shot. She only 20 yards or so...


http://tinypic.com/dhad6g.jpg


----------



## jasonmich (Aug 8, 2005)

Dry Lake Archer said:


> Shot by Harvey ND opening day.[/QUOTE]
> Dude! thats like twice as big as that mule deer!


----------



## Storm25m (Jan 2, 2004)

*Opening Day success*

I was hunting a ridge top that overlooked a soybean field. Acorns are everywhere. It had been raining all night and the woods were soaked. I forgot how loud water dripping from trees was in the quiet morning woods. The morning started off pretty bad. I got up into my stand well before first light and got busted by a deer before I even got my release on. The deer was out of my sight and well upwind of my stand, so it must have caught my scent where I walked in. Whatever it was, it blew like crazy down the ridge and across the field. At first shooting light, a doe appeared out of no where at about 20 yards. She was approaching the last shooting lane I had, so I had to get my bow fast. She busted me! She ran down the ridge stopped at the bottom and blew like crazy. I thought my hunt was over. At 0655 I caught movement out of the corner of my eye and saw a doe approaching from my right at 25 yards, quartering towards me and heading down the ridge to the beans. Again, I had to rush to get my bow. This time I didn't get caught. Another doe was behind the first. I got drawn and had to make a mouth bleat to stop the second deer. She stopped with a tree covering it's vitals, but started walking again after a few seconds and I had to make two loud bleats to stop her again. No tree this time, I centered the pin and let the arrow fly.....THWACK! It looked like a nice solid hit in the lungs and both deer took off down the ridge. The deer I shot made it about 25 yards and crashed to a stop. It then proceeded to tumble down the ridge for another 30 yards and I lost sight of it, but I was pretty sure she was down. I heard the other deer crashing and blowing into the next county. I decided to nock another arrow and sit for a while. I heard more deer coming all around me, but never saw them since visibility was limited by all the trees and brush. It sarted to rain pretty good at 0730, so I decided to get down and look for the deer in case I had to track her. I got down and started packing my things, when a deer blew and took off from the area I thought the doe went down in. You all know that sinking feeling right? Well, the deer I shot was right where I lost sight of her and my SHE turned into a HE (button buck). 

Bow: Martin Cougar III SE w/fusion cam
Arrow: Easton xx75
Broadhead: 100gr Slick Trick










The arrow entered high on the left shoulder blade, through the upper lobe of the left lung, through the center of the right lung, and out through the lower right leg. 

Slick Trick entry









Slick Trick exit


----------



## beagleboy6 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Opening Day in Missouri*

I scared all the big turkeys and this little one just looked at me, so I decided to go ahead and take the shot. About 22 yards.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

Why did Harvey shoot such a little deer, he should have let him grow a little more :wink: . Do you have a score on that pig, he is one awesome deer.

CLB


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

*ND Whitetail*

Hey guys!
No, Harvey is a town in ND, not the guys name who shot it. ha ha ha 
Its a small town in ND, about 800 people, well i guess thats ok size for ND!
They are still trying to score, but we think its gonna break the ND archery record. Rough scored over 200 with the velvet. We were told that in order for P&Y you cant score with velvet, does anyone know if this is true? Anyways the current archerry record is around 183 or so i believe. But yeah, B E A utiful deer!!


----------



## LongDraw1970 (Aug 6, 2003)

Scored on this Antelope on opening day here in Alberta.


----------



## LongDraw1970 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hunting elk in an early snow I found a fresh set of sheep tracks in a high basin. This old boy was bedded at the end of the tracks!


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

*ND 9 pointer*

Here's my cousin's buck shot this last Tuesday SW of Fargo 40 miles. We saw this one a week ago, but it was in full velvet, so maybe this is a brother to that one and I'll get a chance at him.


----------



## snort (Sep 9, 2005)

Dry Lake Archer said:


> Hey guys!
> No, Harvey is a town in ND, not the guys name who shot it. ha ha ha
> Its a small town in ND, about 800 people, well i guess thats ok size for ND!
> They are still trying to score, but we think its gonna break the ND archery record. Rough scored over 200 with the velvet. We were told that in order for P&Y you cant score with velvet, does anyone know if this is true? Anyways the current archerry record is around 183 or so i believe. But yeah, B E A utiful deer!!


Just curious, how many points and what was the weight. :thumbs_up


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

*2005 Ontario Black Bear*

Nine guys and nine tags filled. Mine was 270 lbs. and has a nice blaze on his chest. I'm guessing the skull should end up around 19" after the drying period. A total of 3 with a blaze and two bears were chocolate in color. You can't ask for a better bear hunt. :thumbs_up

Hoyt Ultratec
Gold Tip Pro Hunters
Wasp Jak-Hammer 100


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*opening day in missouri*

killed him last night. had trail cam pics of him. hoyt ultratec, gold tip arrow, magnus stinger four blade. wanted him bad, almost upset that i have to wait until oct 1 for kansas. hes no 200 inch mulie but i know where one of those are. maybe more pictures to come.


----------



## RY8S (Jul 13, 2005)

*Arizona black bear*

Took this black bear Saturday morning at 16 yards . I had scouted her and a nice buck last month, she showed up at my blind that I built out of the brush . When she stood up and started sniffing the air my heart started pounding so loud she had to hear it, my butt is still sore from the puckering. she turned side ways to me with arms raised and I put an arrow thru both lungs. She went 40 yards, then rolled down the hill another 30 yards. Had to pack her out 3 miles. I'm going back tomorrow for the buck. I hope the picture come thru ok. It was hard to take by myself. She went between 275-300 lbs.


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Great opening afternoon...*

Well opening morning here in CT,Yesterday, We saw nothing . Hard rain then it stopped then it rained again. It finally stopped for good around midday.
My brother had to leave. So I hunted the afternoon by myself not something I do too often but I had this nice eight coming in to my setup and my trail camera showed him to come in around 6PM.
I have two mock scrapes that I opened up. Using this new product called apparition scent. Seems to be working good.
Anyway I just recently put out some crack corn because I want the deer to come in closer for my daughter (Lower KE), this also has been working well.
Anyway I saw nine BUCKS this afternoon, the most I have ecer seen in one afternoon, ranging from spikes to my eight who came in right at 6PM and as he went by the scrape(23Yards) , I was able to get a good shot off. He went 40 yards and went down. I was also able to shoot a nice seven point. I really wasn't goiong to shoot the seven , at least that is what I kept telling myself. But not being able to hunt much last year because of family commitments,I was to say the least very anxious to get into the stand on opening day. So I showed no restraint, no discipline and I shot the seven,he went 50 yards and piled up. Then the nicer eight came in and I shot him. Anyway I'm done already for bucks until I take three does then I will get a third buck tag. I'm real happy.
Now I will be a videographer for my daughter, she had a spike come into the setup today, but he caught her off gaurd ,and before she couold get her bow off the holder, the skies opened up with the hardest rain I have ever hunted in. Needless the spike ran out of the setup seemingly scared to death from the noise the rain made in the trees and leaves. Got as much as we could on video. My daughter was disapointed ,she wants her first bow buck badly.Later on she realized it was very cool and she had a great time hunting, its only a matter of time now and she will get that buck.
Any way I would love to post pictures but I can't it keeps saying my photos are to large. Still working on the photos.
But anyway going to the taxidermist tommorrow with the eight. He will probably score 115. NotP&Y but a nice Bow Buck I'm very pleased to have been able to take him. I can't say enough for trail monitoring cameras.
So good luck to the rest of you and again if I ever get this image thing straightened out I'll post the pics.


Joe Lorenti


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*Number 2 Doe..................*

:thumbs_up I took my second Ky doe for the season yesterday evening. She had a limp and I decided to shoot her for the freezer. Upon inspection, I noticeed she had a large well defined knot on her hind leg. THe bone had been broken and fused itself back. The healed over bone was far from stright, it almost looked like an elbow! (hence the limp).

Pearson 05' Spoiler
CX Terminator
Thunderhead 125

Keep'em Sharp.....................


----------



## RDH (Oct 4, 2002)

*Spot and stalk mulies*

Here's a couple of pictures of me and my son's hunt last week. Pic. of me and my son with my 173 inch mulie. Also one of my son and his 160 inch buck. The best part of the hunt was being with my son when he took his buck. Awesome.


----------



## buckskintuff (Sep 13, 2005)

CLB said:


> My Mule Deer taken September 3, 2005 in Saskatchewan. Bowtech Old Glory ( My black and pewter target bow. Sold my hunting bow to my buddy ) 33 yard shot, complete pass through. Gross scored 205 7/8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

My season came in last Saturday and I had 4 target deer that I was after.They are all 16" to 17" 8 points and one 14" 10 point.I saw 3 of them on Saturday but they were 300 yards away and light was fading.I saw one of them on Thursday but still I was 200 yards away.I moved Friday to get closer and it worked.I bagged one of the 8 points Friday evening.He came out about 100 yards away to feed on beans and I grunted at him three times and his curiosity finally got the best of him.He came in to about 30 yards and I took him.The arrow entered on one side center puching one lung and catching the edge of the other lung,exiting thru his paunch and finally the arrow drove into his leg bone on the other side(I had a slightly quatering to shot).This prevented a pass thru....his back leg had to of been foward to catch the arrow on the exit.He ran about 100 yards and crashed,never made it out of the bean field.I was shooting my Q2(70 lbs) and Beman black max arrows tipped with 125g Slick Tricks.I had a great entrance hole but the exit was stopped up with his guts due to the paunch exit.I think the Slick tricks did a great job considering he only had an entrance wound to bleed from.This buck is a very nice deer for my area.I just wanted to share!


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice NC buck definately a trophy Congradulations :thumbs_up 





BBBUCKHORN said:


> My season came in last Saturday and I had 4 target deer that I was after.They are all 16" to 17" 8 points and one 14" 10 point.I saw 3 of them on Saturday but they were 300 yards away and light was fading.I saw one of them on Thursday but still I was 200 yards away.I moved Friday to get closer and it worked.I bagged one of the 8 points Friday evening.He came out about 100 yards away to feed on beans and I grunted at him three times and his curiosity finally got the best of him.He came in to about 30 yards and I took him.The arrow entered on one side center puching one lung and catching the edge of the other lung,exiting thru his paunch and finally the arrow drove into his leg bone on the other side(I had a slightly quatering to shot).This prevented a pass thru....his back leg had to of been foward to catch the arrow on the exit.He ran about 100 yards and crashed,never made it out of the bean field.I was shooting my Q2(70 lbs) and Beman black max arrows tipped with 125g Slick Tricks.I had a great entrance hole but the exit was stopped up with his guts due to the paunch exit.I think the Slick tricks did a great job considering he only had an entrance wound to bleed from.This buck is a very nice deer for my area.I just wanted to share!


----------



## buckskintuff (Sep 13, 2005)

THANK U JESUS!! :amen: :amen:


----------



## trav (Aug 11, 2003)

*my bull*

Got Me a Bull !! 

I was lucky enough to draw out in one of the best areas in Utah. The day I got him I hiked about 2 miles from camp before light were I'd seen and actually drew back on another 6 point last week but was never given a shot.I was just planning to hunt there till 11:00 and then take some horses down to another area about 6miles away and set up camp there. I was cow calling when I heard him bugle back and he seemed to be about 150 yards away but in some thick stuff I kept cow calling and another bull started to come from my other side.Each time the other elk would bugle my elk would scream as loud as he could and I could definitely tell he was getting close. I had a few shooting lanes set up I thought he was going to come up the trail that was about 15yrds from me because he sounded so close. When he came out he was just in front of a tree that I had ranged at about 40 yrds and he stopped All I could remmber about how big he was was his 6th point seemed alot larger than his 5th and he was the biggest bull I've ever seen. I pulled back and just when I was about to release he started to move slowly and just a few feet away he would of had some cover. My heart was pounding ever since I could hear him comming at about 80 yrds or so but when he started to move I about had a heart attach and let my arrow go It struck him farther back then I wanted to but he was slightly qrtring away from me so it had a good chance to hit his lungs. Well he ran in a semi circle and slowed down to look in my direction to see what happend and I already had another arrow ready and let it fly he was moving still and it hit him right in front of his he's hind leg. I probably shouldnt say this but I had buck fever bad on that 2nd shot and most likely didnt even use my sights. He ran down another 40 yrds or so and I lost sight of him and heard him for a min going away from me. I waited a few mins and walked back to camp and told my hunting partner what had happend. We ate breakfast and walked back to were I shot him and found him about 200 yrds down the ridge. Sorry this was so long but it was one of the most exciting things i've ever done. 
Thanks for listening, Travis


----------



## buckskintuff (Sep 13, 2005)

:RockOn: YEA NOW THAT IS WHAT U ARE TALKING ABOUT!! GIVE THE GOOD LORD A BIG THANK U!!! :amen: :hail:


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

My buddy got this one last tuesday. Should gross in the 160's. Dandy critter!


----------



## buckskintuff (Sep 13, 2005)

THANK U JESUS REMEMBER TO GIVE HIM THANKS HE CREATED THAT!! :angel:


----------



## younghunter43 (Jul 20, 2005)

*im jelous*

this post has got me jeolous. in arkansas we have two more weeks before i get to throw an arrow at a whitetail. i cant wait!!!!! good job guys great looking trophys.


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

buckskintuff said:


> THANK U JESUS REMEMBER TO GIVE HIM THANKS HE CREATED THAT!! :angel:



Maybe it's just me, but your sarcastic remarks are getting old... :angry: Not even a hint of sincerety.....why not just post when you have an animal to put in the thread. Just a thought....


----------



## buckskintuff (Sep 13, 2005)

i was telling u nice animal not being sarcastis pal nice job but give thanks to the one who created that animal!! come on no joke or sarcasim,u have a complex sorry for u!! :zip: :zip:


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

i killed this lil piggy saturday morning, hes about 250 i shot him twice, 1st shot was a spine shot, it didnt even break any of the vertebrea, however i have only a ferrul of a ST BH left  
anyway, he fell over and went to squaling and turning in circles, meanwhile i nocked another arrow and stuck him in the chest almost right between his front legs, i got a pass through on this shot, it broke 2 different ribs.

he the first hog i killed and was very suprised at how tough his backbone is, i wish i had a recording of the sound it made, it was like a big limb breaking in a tree.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

125gr slick trick entrance wound,


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

heres another


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Opening Day Buck*

This is my first velvet. Got him on 9/2/05. He came sneaking out of a sunflower field just before dark. 14 yard shot with a 70 yard recovery. He score 135+. Really big deer for early season. He would weigh in at about 225lbs.


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

*First Antelope*

Man these things are hard to spot & stalk. It was wet so no waterhole hunting and they wouldn't come to a decoy so we had to go after them. I found 3 of them in a field of bales. After 45 minutes of crawling from bale to bale I got to 26 yards. He ain't big but he's my first so I'm real proud.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Took this one just before 7pm on Saturday 9/17. Quartering to me at 12 yards and put it right behind the near shoulder and exited just in front of the rear leg, he didn't make it 60 yards. Buck #2 taken with my Parker Phoenix 34, axis 340s and muzzy 4 blades....awesome combo!


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

*Waiting...*

I'm already worked up enough about the upcoming season, and this thread just makes it feel like the next two weeks will never pass here in PA.


----------



## buckskintuff (Sep 13, 2005)

PAKraig said:


> I'm already worked up enough about the upcoming season, and this thread just makes it feel like the next two weeks will never pass here in PA.


i am agreeing with u pa come on why cant we start hunting a little earlyier in mich??come on it is not fair!!


----------



## fullcurlshooter (Sep 11, 2004)

*Lots of firsts*

Had my first experience with a ranch hunt this past weekend. 16-18 September. I was hesitant to get all that excited about this trip as I've not been all that impressed with quite a bit of what I've heard about "ranch hunts"....... BOY WAS I WRONG!!!!!! At least in this case!!

I'll keep this short as I don't have time to be long winded right now. I hunted with Stone Creek Ranch located just outside of Edgar Springs, Missouri. And I have to say that Joe and Justin have started a first class operation and I will be back again, and again. They have really good numbers of animals, so sightings and shot opportunities are plentiful. But they are just that, opportunities...... someone hunting with these guys had better have their game face on 'cause the animals won't let you be sloppy...... even for a second. 

Anyway, here's the short story :tongue: 

it's midday saturday and I'm sitting stand on a well used travel route looking for a hog or a ram. It's HOT, HOT, HOT and the sun breaks over the tree I'm sitting next to and blasts me. It was in the mid to high 80's so I don't last long in the sun..... I crawl out of the stand and sit in the shade under the tree next to the stand. after about an hour of being in this area I hear pig grunting coming from my left. 15 yards away is what became MY pig. Can't draw on him there as he's staring right at me........... he runs back in the timber and I figure the gig is up with him..... but I hear 2 pigs fighting a little and a 100ish pound black boar runs out into the opening and stands staring at the bully that just beat him up! Good lookin hog so I draw, settle my 20 yard pin low for a 17 yard shot and out walks the brownish gray pig. My bow drifted to the left and settled onto the brown pig without ever me thinking about it........ the brown pig was the one.... 20 pin settles low and "thunk" my 550 grain Gold Tip Big Game arrow with 125 grain Sonic broadhead launches from my frankenstein Bowtech Pro 38 and zips through his ribs and both lungs........ now it gets interesting!!! Both pigs run right at me from 17 yards away!!! I shove the bow out in front of me and make a very loud "PPPFFFFFFTTTTT" at them and they veer to the my right. My hog runs head first into a good sized cedr tree and the hunt is over! WHEW!!! His bigger buddy stops to beat my hog up a bit, getting revenge for the earlier altercation I guess........ good thing I was on the ground 'cause I was laughing so hard I'd have fallen out of the 20 foot tripod stand!!!!!!!

6 guys hunted this past weekend, and everyone had to hunt hard for what they took home. The only thing that came easy this past weekend was the ear to ear grins, from 6 tired hunters! 

Gotta get ready for work, so I'll have to tell the Ram hunt story later. THAT was a blast, and I didn't didn't get to bring him to the skinning shed......


Mike

80 pound porker YUMMY!!










Bowtech pro 38 with black knight cams @ 74lbs 
Gold Tip Big game arrows
3gpi weight tubes
125 grain ABC Sonic broadheads
Blazer vanes
Carter Lock Jaw 2000 release
Quick Tune 3000 rest
Trophy Ridge 5 pin (the original)
TruGlo 180 quiver
Custom Camo sewn by my daughter (my favorite huntin clothes!)
www.stonecreekhunting.com :thumbs_up


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

My CO public land mulie and elk


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

t


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

elk


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Nice photos!


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Sweet pb, nice lookin animals and great lookin shot on that elk!


----------



## Huskers05 (Apr 5, 2005)

This is my first ever hog. Taken in Oklahoma at bowsafari.com in Coalgate. 160 pounds. The dog with me tracked this thing and allowed me to get a follow-up shot. That was a great trip my dad and brother each got too.
[IMG}http://photobucket.com/albums/a287/mattburesh/?action=view&current=MattsHog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Shot me a LITTLE BUCK!*

Our season is ending soon and I passed on this buck and his twin brother twice already this season. Last night he walked in front of my ground blind for the third and final time. I made a 15yd. quartering away shot on him, 30yd. recovery. He's not the biggest deer in the woods, but he's going to taste good! See how dark the sky is, its only 4pm. in the afternoon. I have never seen it rain so hard in Colorado! :mg:  :beer: :shade:


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats a beautiful deer, any mulie with a bow is a trophy. Congratulations!


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)

*Opening weekend Wisconsin Whitetail*

I just went out in the mornings to see what was out and about. Since the weather has been in the mid to upper 70s I didn't really plan on shooting anything.

The first morning I saw a black bear, 9 turkeys, 3 does, 2 fawns, 6pt(4x2...lol)
and a spike. My wife was bummin that I didn't take the camera cuz she would have liked to see the bear and turkeys.

So the second morning I took the camera with the intent on just taking some pictures. Saw the same does and fawns and the turkeys at the same time with the turkeys spooking the deer. As the fawns were running around dodging turkeys I caught a glimse of a buck going over the ridge. Assuming it was the same buck as the first morning I grabbed my grunt to see what he would respond to. I grunted once the heard the buck snort from the thick brush from the valley and figured he must have winded me.

A couple minutes later out from the brush comes a tan bobcat, since I have never seen one in the wild before I grabbed the camera. As hes rounding the corner at a good clip past my stand and I getting ready to snap his picture I hear something to my left from where the bobcat came. I look over and theres a nice buck about 10 from me following the same trail as the bobcat.

As I go to hang the camera up the buck spots me and stares me down for a couple minutes. His interests change back to the bobcat which is about 30 yards on the other side of me. As he starts walking behind a clump of maples I quick hang up my grunt and draw my bow and bag this OLD wiley Wisconsin whitetail. Its my biggest bow buck so far.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

*My sons 2005 bow buck*

Here's my son with the buck he took yesterday with his Mcpherson hornet vx bow and muzzy 4 blade 100 head.

He is a 4x4 with 26 1/2 inch main beams that sweep up, makes for an awesome looking buck for sure! And it makes for one proud dad! :teeth: :teeth: 

The wind was really howling when he went in to his ground blind. He popped up the T5 doublebull and had sat a couple hours when htis guy stands up out of the tall grass in front of him at 15 yards!!!!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

goatboy said:


> Here's my son with the buck he took yesterday with his Mcpherson hornet vx bow and muzzy 4 blade 100 head.
> 
> He is a 4x4 with 26 1/2 inch main beams that sweep up, makes for an awesome looking buck for sure! And it makes for one proud dad! :teeth: :teeth:
> 
> The wind was really howling when he went in to his ground blind. He popped up the T5 doublebull and had sat a couple hours when htis guy stands up out of the tall grass in front of him at 15 yards!!!!



Nice pics!!! Thats a heck of an 8 pointer!!! Easton94


----------



## brian.riley4 (May 18, 2005)

*stop it*

Those are some great trophies and making me wish I was back home in Kansas, but gotta keep the terrorist busy, so good luck and hope I can make it home to get the bow out before season end. Keep Em coming.


----------



## DevinCamPA (Jan 26, 2004)

Awsome animals everyone...still gotta wait. Hey beautiful buck you son got goat..nice name haha


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

*nice photos*

And cool stories too, Congrats. Counting down till Oct 1! :thumbs_up


----------



## jherrett (Sep 27, 2005)

*This year's elk*

Heres' my first bull taken september 17th. Decent Idaho 6x6. Field score was 264.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

it was shot with a Mathews Safari set at 93 #, using custom arrows (2 Easton alu glued into each other) at about 800 grs, and about 250 ft/sec. steel force 150 grs broadhead, complete pass trough

I think the arrow could have hit it sideways and gotten a passthrough. You could stop a bulldozer with that combination!


----------



## bradsterg (Sep 27, 2005)

*decent buck*


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*Doe #3 for the Season............*

OK Folks,


Here is doe # 3 for the 2005 season, I killed this one in Tennessee though, as my homestate's season opened this weekend. 

She weighed 103lbs, I shot her at 15 yards and had a 30 yard recovery.


Pearson 04' Spoiler
CX Terminator arrows
Thunderhead 125 Broadheads


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

This was our spring pig hunt. Now this is what you call one motley as$ crew!


----------



## cvalley75 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Colorado Elk*

Here is my brothers Colorado elk for 05.


----------



## cvalley75 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Another Bull*

Here is another smaller bull from our group this year.


----------



## cvalley75 (Aug 10, 2004)

*The Scenery*

Lets not forget the beauty of the country, such a big part of the hunt.
here is a link to My album for this years elk hunt, enjoy.
http://www.frontiernet.net/~FMLCML/Colorado 05 Web album/


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2003)

Awesome pics CValley.

That's what it's all about!

Mike


----------



## Swychbak (Feb 13, 2004)

huntinsonovagun said:


> Maybe it's just me, but your sarcastic remarks are getting old... :angry: Not even a hint of sincerety.....why not just post when you have an animal to put in the thread. Just a thought....


i dont know about the sarcasm but why do you have to quote the original thread just to say nice deer and why do you quote pictures , it just takes up space and longer to download the page for some people with dial up (not me).you should only quote something when you think that no one will know what your post is referring to.


----------



## Holzy (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree on the quoting.

I'm going nuts here though, my season starts in 3 days!!!


----------



## Swychbak (Feb 13, 2004)

I WILL BE IN MY STAND SATURDAY MORNING. :teeth: :thumbs_up :RockOn: :banana: :clap2: :tongue: :beer:


----------



## fireman3333 (Jan 4, 2005)

my first mule deer. not huge but im happy


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

Was going out to my stand when I looked up and seen this guy standing about 8 yards in front of me on the edge of the corn field I was walking in with my bow on my shoulder. 

I froze and waited him out seeing what he was going to do. He never moved for over thirty minutes and nether did I. All he did was swivel his head around because he knew something wasn't right. When he finally put his head down and came up with some vegetation I knew that he was relaxed again and started to make my move. By the time I had my bow off my shoulder and an arrow nocked he was about 6 yards from me coming head on. 

I waited until he reached down fro another bite to eat and pulled back and anchored. when his head came up I put my pin on the base of his neck and released the arrow. What an adrenalin rush....He shot out of there so fast I couldn't believe it. I closed my eyes and in my minds eye thought about the place the pin was at when the arrow launched and remembered hearing a good liquid sounding thump on arrow impact.

I felt good about the shot but the terrain the deer took 'his speed of egress land the shot placement left the blood spraying out of his front chest which wasn't the easiest to follow for an old fart like me. I didn't take me long to realize that some younger eyes sure wouldn't hurt at all.

I drove home and got my boy (23) and my youngest daughter (16) and sent them to fetch him up  About 30 minutes later we where standing over the biggest Whitetail I have shot to date. I thanked my kids for finding my deer for me by letting them drag it out    

Some times you just never know what will happen, but if ya keep a cool head you can get lucky once in a great while.


----------



## JeremyS (Feb 23, 2004)

Dete, Dete, Dete, you lucky old man. We are going to have a talk about that shot placement though. I guess it got the job done.  Congrats :thumbs_up


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

Jeremy, at 6 yards you could even have hit him  

Thanks bud. I'm just happy it all ended well.


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Dete......


CONGRATS BUD!!!!!

Please tell me you took better pictures????


----------



## deerhead (Jun 5, 2003)

1st Gator Hoyt Bow with a AMS Slotted Retriever and Muzzy Gator Getter Arrows. He was 6ft long. Taken Sept 10th at Lake Seminole. Shot him right behind the front leg. Took about an hour to get him in the boat.


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

Thought I would put the picture up of my new "Official Deer Blood Trailers/Dragger Outers"  

Maybe HD might like this quality of picture better too.
I'm going to blow this picture up to a 8x10 and put it under my mounted buck when I get him back.

To put things in perspective my son in the picture stands 6' 5" and weighs in at 340 pounds.


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Detemeat said:


> Thought I would put the picture up of my new "Official Deer Blood Trailers/Dragger Outers"
> 
> Maybe HD might like this quality of picture better too.
> I'm going to blow this picture up to a 8x10 and put it under my mounted buck when I get him back.
> ...



Hey......have your daughter call me :mg: :mg: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## JeremyS (Feb 23, 2004)

> Hey......have your daughter call me


 :no: :jaw: 

At least you said it before I did.


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

Well.....I can see who will be the two official target holders for me this indoor season


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice Minnesota buck Detemeat! Nice buck for anywhere... :thumbs_up


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Lmao!!!*



Detemeat said:


> Well.....I can see who will be the two official target holders for me this indoor season


To funny!!! Congrats on the buck, great picture!


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

brian.riley4 said:


> Those are some great trophies and making me wish I was back home in Kansas, but gotta keep the terrorist busy, so good luck and hope I can make it home to get the bow out before season end. Keep Em coming.


Hey Brian, dont worry youll be back to hit the woods. But its all the armed forces like yourself that give us this freedom to do the things we enjoy like hunting and fishing. I have many family and friends that have been overseas in the last few years, and i understand your feelings. 
Thank you very much for what you are doing, and im sure everyone else on this forum appreciates what your doing as much as I do. So keep those terrorists busy and keep your head up.
And remember, if you didnt have something to look forward to when you come back, why come back? Take care.


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

*Ohio's season is on*

I harvested this doe early on the first morning (today). My wife and I just ran out of venison two weeks ago. We needed to start restocking. I shot her quartering away at 44 yards. She only went 20 yards before expiring. It was a great morning despite the fact that the next 5 days are all going to be in the upper 70's to low 80's including today. I guess we will be hunting in shorts! Well it is back to the woods. Good luck. -- Ike


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

*Ohio doe*

I got this doe for meat this morning on opening day of bow season in Ohio. It was the 5th deer I'd seen this morning, all does as far as I could tell. I found a lone white oak that was holding good numbers of acorns and that's where all the deer were coming to. The shot was 15 yards quartering away, with a Diamond Machete, GoldTip arrow and Wasp Sharpshooter broadhead. Got a double lung shot and the doe ran about 65 yards. I'll be back out and at it again this evening! 










wasp


----------



## jasonmich (Aug 8, 2005)

My first bow kill, 2nd deer, first buck, pure luck, double lung, october 1st 2005 opening day in michigan.


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Great Job Guys*

It sure is great to see all of the younger hunters with pics of their deer on here. :thumbs_up


----------



## gembi (Jun 20, 2005)

*First Archery Javelina*

Got this little dude yesterday (october 1st). I was there for the deer but these showed up so figured why not. There was one a little bit bigger but this one offered the shot first. Im getting the skull european mounted.


----------



## gembi (Jun 20, 2005)

oops heres the picture.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Another great opening day in PA.Out of the last 5 buck I have taken,4 of them have been on the first day.Got this 8 pointer at 6:25pm.


----------



## Swychbak (Feb 13, 2004)

thats a nice one! :thumbs_up


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

*opening day buck*

30 yard shot on this 206lb buck.


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

took this guy saturday at 4:55 pm in ct , fairfield co state land, 5 yd shot!


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

*Opening day in Illinois*

I got this guy opening morning at 7:30. Good start to the season.


----------



## rwag (Aug 13, 2003)

opening day 7:10 pm. 22 yards ,matthews lx, montec g5. Ran about 60 yards great blood trail.
Ryan


----------



## MadCity Hoosier (Oct 3, 2005)

Opening day back "home" in Indiana was this past Saturday, Oct.1. I traveled down from Madison, Wisconsin Friday evening. After 3 hours of sleep, I was out at the farm by 3:30am to hang my treestand. I decided to set up on the edge of the woods so I wouldn't have to worry about clearing shooting lanes in the dark. I figured I'd move to one of my usual hotspots deeper in the woods once I had the light of day to help with set up. 

I was hoping for a nice doe, but I saw several small (4-6 points) bucks, a nice 8, and a 9-pointer. Then this 11-pointer came in behind me. I didn't see him, and when I turned around, I thought he busted me. After a couple of minutes of milling around, he snuck around the back side of my tree through some heavy brush. Once through the brush, he met an arrow from my Browning Illusion. Double lung shot with G5 Montec finished him within 100 yards.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Winnie and Me!!! We make a good pair!!!


----------



## Kevin Cox (Oct 3, 2005)

*Big 8 from Ga*

I killed this deer on Sept.30,2005 coming to a persimmon tree on the edge of thick pines. Don't know what he'll score and don't even care!


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Razorback_girl*

Here's Winnie lightened up a little. That thing looks huge. Where did you get him and how big is he?


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the lightening!!!

There's a thread over in Mutantville were we are talking about him....

Got him in Arkansas...Don't have any great pics of him b/c it took so long to get him out of the woods I was flippin' out about the meat spoil b/c it was so hot and bear meat goes bad so so fast!!! I would have never forgiven myself if I wouldn't have gotten him in the cooler fast enough!!!


----------



## WATERFOWLER (Sep 15, 2004)

Excuse my french but that is one hell of a bear Great job im definatly jealous of that bruin! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Heres mine*

Shot him opening day at 5 yards(I'm on the left). Got lung and liver. My buddy shot his at 30 (on the right), and double lunged him.


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice deer guys!!! Shooting a deer is fun, but when your buddy does also it makes it a trophy. Continue the good huntn' !!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## crc (Oct 6, 2005)

A 20 yard quartering away shot and dropped her right then and there.(I look tired in this pic because I had to drag her by myself 150 yds)


----------



## crc (Oct 6, 2005)

my bad


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

WATERFOWLER said:


> Excuse my french but that is one hell of a bear Great job im definatly jealous of that bruin! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


HEHE...Thanks...I think I can retire now!!! Still no P&Y buck yet so I better keep at it...Not many runnin' around these parts...Maybe I'll get one in Illinois!!!


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

*7 point PA Game land buck*

The buck came in from the feeding area with another, smaller buck. Stopped 20 yards broadside. After the Slick Trick 85 went through easily he only ran 50 yards, let out a long last grunt and it was over. Easy track. The cool thing was that my 3 year old son went with me to the area to scout and picked the tree I shot the 7 point from. Starting off well I would say!!!! Needless to say, he's already excited about hunting!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Chevrolet said:


> The buck came in from the feeding area with another, smaller buck. Stopped 20 yards broadside. After the Slick Trick 85 went through easily he only ran 50 yards, let out a long last grunt and it was over. Easy track. The cool thing was that my 3 year old son went with me to the area to scout and picked the tree I shot the 7 point from. Starting off well I would say!!!! Needless to say, he's already excited about hunting!!!! :thumbs_up



That is an awesome feeling to share that with your kids!!! My little one is only 3 and still doesnt fully understand it but she still gets a kick out of it when I bring one home!! Easton94


----------



## kawie23 (Sep 28, 2004)

Chevrolet your son looks more excited than you do! You better get a bow in his hands quick!


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

You can be sure, he has his own bow already!!!!! He goes around pretending to shoot deer already. It shoots foam arrows!?


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Wac'Em & Stack 'Em! 

Here is my first hog. It was a 6 yd. shot. Went about 150 yds. Perfect shot.

rick


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Here is my first fallow deer. Shot him quartering away at 22yds. Dropped him in his tracks. I used the wac'em broadheads and lumenoks. What an incredible combination! 



 Bring on the whitetails!

Rick


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Here is a pic of my Antelope that I just got at the end of this past September. I shot it at 30 yards and the antelope only went 30 yards.


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Chevrolet said:


> The buck came in from the feeding area with another, smaller buck. Stopped 20 yards broadside. After the Slick Trick 85 went through easily he only ran 50 yards, let out a long last grunt and it was over. Easy track. The cool thing was that my 3 year old son went with me to the area to scout and picked the tree I shot the 7 point from. Starting off well I would say!!!! Needless to say, he's already excited about hunting!!!! :thumbs_up


chevrolet,
that kid looks hardcore! you need to get him a bow.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Chev
You should let the kid drag it around the yard a little just for fun!


----------



## nock (Aug 15, 2002)

I shot this moose on Oct. 4th. I called him in to 3 yards, I had to scare him away by yelling at him and waving my bow, he was straight on and still coming straight at me, I about [email protected] my pants. I ended up shooting him at 8 yards broadside after scaring him away. He is a little over 40" wide and has a cool 4" drop tine off his left brow tine. Used a Martin Cougar Mag, 7595 Gold Tips and 100 grain Thunder Heads. I got a pass through and found the arrow 20 yards past where he was standing, the arrow and broadhead are in perfect condition just real bloody! He went about 80 yards.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Defintely a little smaller than my bear, but it'll due......


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Dang Razorbak Girl you are on a roll!! We got some serious competition in that gal guys!! Easton94


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

EASTON94 said:


> Dang Razorbak Girl you are on a roll!! We got some serious competition in that gal guys!! Easton94


HEHE...Still no P&Y!!!!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> HEHE...Still no P&Y!!!!


Me neither....if its brown its down!! Never been bear huntin though, got alot of us beat on that one!! I am heading out his afternoon, got the day off in case the Cup race got rained out yesterday....decided to go huntin since they got the race in yesterday. Sooooo, hopefully I will have some success pics to put up tonight! Easton94


----------



## TXD (Jul 20, 2005)

sorry about the picture quality, we forgot every camera but the cell phone which has a camera.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Had to post a pic of my dad!!! He killed this yesterday afternoon w/ his outback. 8 pt, 16" outside spread, really good buck for these parts!!!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*It’s a family affair.*



RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Had to post a pic of my dad!!! He killed this yesterday afternoon w/ his outback. 8 pt, 16" outside spread, really good buck for these parts!!!


Great job on your deer, and your dad did terrific also. You can tell the apples don’t fall far from the tree. Hopefully I’ll have a picture to post in a month or so.


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

Shot this guy opening day and we could not find him. We looked for 2 days. Last night the farmer was picking his back corn field and found him. I really wish we could have found him that day, but hey I'm not going to complain. He grosses 167 3/8" my biggest deer ever.


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey nice deer man, thats too bad u didnt find it that night. But hey, at least that beautiful rack is going to look good on your wall. Now you have to do your part and start wacking does for the freezer!! (just make sure u shoot better at them)


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Heres my 1st buck of 05,waiting to drop the string on a "RIPPER" now!
We get 2 either sex tags here in NE!


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Yesterday morning was the best of my bowhunting days so far (quantity). At 7:00 am does started filtering thru the funnel I was set up in, by 7:15 am I had put 2 pass-thru lung shots, and 1 spine shot on three 100+lbs. does. What an incredible hunt. Just this year Indiana has allowed bowhunters to fill bonus anterless tags in the early season, and it has paid off for me. Before first light I could hear a buck rubbing a tree, so more than likely I will set back up there in a couple of weeks when the real hunting begins. 
Grim Reapers Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krooz (Jan 17, 2004)

Well I finally harvested my first deer with a bow since, well a long time. Picked up archery last year after 10 years out of it and missed 2 does last season. Lost a 7pt last Thursday with a high shoulder hit that made me sick but last night a quartering away doe fell within 50yds. Wish it was the buck but I needed a confidence booster and this helped!

Krooz :beer: :beer:


----------



## SierraTech (Jul 26, 2005)

*Moose Pics*

here's a couple of this yrs moose little one is mine bigger is my hubby's


----------



## McGunner (Jul 27, 2004)

*First deer of the season*

Second trip out of the season. 6:30 PM on 12 October, I had 2 does come in and missed my first shot at this one. She circled back around snorting and stomping. At 17 yards I arrowed her thru the heart. ran about 70 yards, pumping blood like a sieve all the way. Saving my buck tag for the rut and hoping to tag a couple of more does between now and then.


----------



## McGunner (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry, here's the picture.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

*big doe*










I got Doe #2 for the season in southeast Ohio last evening. Set up my climber by a small stand of white oaks that had deer sign everywhere under them. Had 6 does come in, chomping on acorns. This was the biggest in the group, and I shot her at 12 yards, quartering away. Arrow entered high and back, and exited the other side low, breaking the front leg on the way out. Got both lungs with the shot. She ran about 50 yards and I watched her fall. I was using a Diamond Machete bow, GoldTip XT Hunter arrow and Simmons RazorShark broadhead. Glad to have more meat in the freezer!

wasp


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

2 Ultra,

I'll have to do that with my next one.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Like that camo, wasp :thumbs_up


----------



## tradman-okc (Oct 2, 2005)

124 P&Y shot last weekend in Oklahoma... 40-yrd double lung...


----------



## kakko (Oct 15, 2005)

*awesome moose*

I guess I better tell the whole story about the moose, my wife had her bull and we had one more tag to fill the morning that we were supposed to leave my 11 year old daughter reminded me that i had promised to take her in the tree stand and hunt with her, well the aventure begins, first its cold out and her boots are nowhere to be found, so we get her mothers boots 2 sizes to big and up to her knees, by the time we get out of camp she can barley walk well we make the hike about 400 yards to the stand on the south side of camp, get to the stand we fight to get her up the ladder with these monster boots we have made enough noise to wake the dead. next thing to do is sit down and let it calm down (30seconds) I give a cow call, we sat there and listned for an answer, really trying to concentrait i thought I heard a gun shot in the distance, my daughter looked and questioned the sound i told her it was nothing, 2 seconds later we here ooooof ooooof, in the distance I told my daughter that was a bull answering but a long way away, then the forest came alive with crashing bush, more oooof's a lot of them, my daughter then says are moose big and black I reply yes and she says well is that one there, i look in the direction she is pointing and there stands a Bull staring at us in the tree stand. this stand was built for one person not 2, what a kufufull to try to get bow drawn and positioned to make a 70 yard shot, I got one shot off, and missed he started to walk away I grunted softly he turned and stood broadside I got off a second arrow and it conected he walked away slowly as he was leaving we could here him starting to cough which ment a lung shot. my daughter never took her eyes off of him she watched him lay down, when the noise stopped we got down big boots and all I was sure he was down and out as i walked to him he stood up and started to walk off i hit him with another arrow this time he went down for good, while i'm doing this my daughter is trying to walk towards me over fallen logs and rough terrain, I glanced back at her only to notice a second bull come charging out of the bush 30 yards behind her, I started yelling for her to watch out I guess the sound of my voice stopped him and he turned away. I really owe this bull to a little girl who made her dad keep a promise. She now can't wait to start her own hunting journal


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Freezer Buck*

Long story short....with all the rain and crappy weather we have had I was itchin to put some meat in the freezer and had a buck tag good for 2 more weeks so I did some scouting and found an excellent funnel area and set up there yesterday afternoon around 3:00PM in my climber and 2 hours later he came out of the thick part into the funnel area and gave me a broadside 15 yard shot. My Mighty Mite shot the Gold Tip XT7595 with a 100 grain 4 blade Stinger and Lumenok perfect in the heart lung area and he ran about 20 yards and proceeded to walk the same way I came in and he died in the field, making it much easier for me to load him up. Not much for a rack, even tho my grandson will love it but he had a decent body on him. Now I will be big buck huntin starting Oct 29. and fall turkey bowhunting on Oct 31. :thumbs_up


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

kakko said:


> I guess I better tell the whole story about the moose, my wife had her bull and we had one more tag to fill the morning that we were supposed to leave my 11 year old daughter reminded me that i had promised to take her in the tree stand and hunt with her, well the aventure begins, first its cold out and her boots are nowhere to be found, so we get her mothers boots 2 sizes to big and up to her knees, by the time we get out of camp she can barley walk well we make the hike about 400 yards to the stand on the south side of camp, get to the stand we fight to get her up the ladder with these monster boots we have made enough noise to wake the dead. next thing to do is sit down and let it calm down (30seconds) I give a cow call, we sat there and listned for an answer, really trying to concentrait i thought I heard a gun shot in the distance, my daughter looked and questioned the sound i told her it was nothing, 2 seconds later we here ooooof ooooof, in the distance I told my daughter that was a bull answering but a long way away, then the forest came alive with crashing bush, more oooof's a lot of them, my daughter then says are moose big and black I reply yes and she says well is that one there, i look in the direction she is pointing and there stands a Bull staring at us in the tree stand. this stand was built for one person not 2, what a kufufull to try to get bow drawn and positioned to make a 70 yard shot, I got one shot off, and missed he started to walk away I grunted softly he turned and stood broadside I got off a second arrow and it conected he walked away slowly as he was leaving we could here him starting to cough which ment a lung shot. my daughter never took her eyes off of him she watched him lay down, when the noise stopped we got down big boots and all I was sure he was down and out as i walked to him he stood up and started to walk off i hit him with another arrow this time he went down for good, while i'm doing this my daughter is trying to walk towards me over fallen logs and rough terrain, I glanced back at her only to notice a second bull come charging out of the bush 30 yards behind her, I started yelling for her to watch out I guess the sound of my voice stopped him and he turned away. I really owe this bull to a little girl who made her dad keep a promise. She now can't wait to start her own hunting journal



WOW!!!

that thing is a monster!

how did you get it out of the woods and up that tree!??


----------



## Czabs (Oct 14, 2005)

hunted on saturday...both the morning and afteroon and didn't see one deer! I think it is because of the full moon. TONS of squirrels though...lol well better luck next weekend...IS THIS THE OCTOBER LULL OR WHAT???

Czabs


----------



## Big Al (Oct 17, 2002)

*First one of the season*

Got this spike on the first morning here in WV - Slick Trick 100 w/ 26.5" CX Terminator 60-75s and Blazers at around 260 fps. Exit wound was as claimed on their website, shotgun-slug devastating. One down, two to go!


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Great pics guys! 

Jerry's was really cool. Are you allowed two bucks in Jersey?

rick


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice buck Jerry, congrats. We've had some tough weather for hunting for the last few weeks. Hopefully permit bow will bring us some cooler temps.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanx Doug & Rick  

Rick, I can shoot another buck on our "permit bow season" which begins on Oct. 29. , I'll be much more selective then.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Stealthman said:


> Heres my 1st buck of 05,waiting to drop the string on a "RIPPER" now!
> We get 2 either sex tags here in NE!



Nice job Jerry!! I shot a doe tonight, hit her a little high and I guess the arrow was in no-mans land because only about 2 or 3 drops of blood and she kept my arrow!! I have never had that happen, especially on a small deer, never found the arrow after ALOT of looking....and pretty much nonexistant blood. My left right was good but the shot appeared to be high as she ducked right at the last second....win some and lose some I guess. Give me a shout Jerry! Easton94


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Jerry, on a roll!  Who says old dogs can't shoot straight??!?!  Nice lookin shot! Lumenoks? Got it on camera?!?


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

*My first archery buck - 2005 Blacktail*

Well I finally did it! 
Here's my first Bow kill. A blacktail buck at 25 yards. Height 17 inches, Width 18.5 inches, Forks 10 inches tall. Plus eyeguards. This is the biggest BlacKtail deer I've ever gotten. Here's the Cliff Notes version of the story. (the full version is 5 pages long) 

We left the launch ramp at daybreak and saw two bucks as soon as we entered the hunting area. Long story short, the wind kept switching and they were on to me from the get go. They finally ended up jumping in the water and swimming to the far shore about 3/4 of a mile. 

We spent the rest of the morning cruising the shoreline and scanning the tree line for bedded deer. The wind came up and we were looking for a spot out of the wind to have lunch when Cal Farnsworth, spotted the buck 1/2 mile up the creek. "the heck with lunch!" We lost sight of the buck but I worked along the ridge up and over the fingers that came down to the creek, while Cal and his son Taylor walked up the creek bed and up the opposite ridge to try and spot the buck again. When I was about ready to give up on ever finding the buck, I popped over one more finger, spooking a doe, with the buck following close behind. I sprinted up the ridge about 50 yards to try and gain a vantage point to see where the pair went. As I crested another finger I came to an opening about 60 yards across. I was 15 yards into the opening when I saw the buck on the crest of the opposite finger looking at his backtrail 50 yards further down the hill. i froze in the wide open, then walked slowwwwwlllly backwards back into the shade of the oaks and I crouched behind an oak tree as he scanned the treeline. It was like he was looking right through me as we sat in a Mexican Standoff for an hour. Just looking at one another. After an hour, the doe came feeding back over the ridge and the buck seemed to relax. He began feeding and then bedded down under a buckeye tree 63 yards away with the doe further down the hill with one eye on my direction. 

I quietly backed out to try a different approach on the deer. After 30 minutes the buck stood, shook like a dog and began feeding over in my direction. He stopped broadside at 25 yards when I thumped him. He ran only 100 yards and expired just over the next finger. 

I had waited on that buck for an hour and a half to get in a decent shooting position, and when he did, it was better than I ever expected! 

We dragged the buck down to the creek bed and then the 1/2 mile to the boat. Thats where the pictures were taken. Hope you all enjoy the pictures. I enjoyed the events leading to it!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I dont know a whole lot about blacktails but that looks like one dam good one to me ! Congrats to you !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

BowhunterNJ said:


> Jerry, on a roll!  Who says old dogs can't shoot straight??!?!  Nice lookin shot! Lumenoks? Got it on camera?!?


Yeah baby.......look out I am shootin straight, LOL :tongue: I had the Lumenok on (man they're awesome!) but no video. It is hard to video your own hunt and more so from a treestand. I need an assistant


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I need an assistant


I'm lookin for a new job, when you hit the Lotto, let me know! 
I know if you do, you won't be in NJ for more than a day or two, off west!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## RnRLobsta (Dec 23, 2004)

Jerry glad i talked you into going..Pics a little late and i hope it works but here goes.After 7 days of rain and wind i said i'm going huntin in the rain and the wind ...came home with this little guy


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

*A ND deer not GA!*

Well i made it back home to ND this weekend. Went out on saterday morning and saw several deer including 2 nice 4X4's. Then saterday evening this guy with two other smaller bucks walked across a big opening straight to the waterhole I had my stand beside. I watched him them for about 45 min. as they worked over to me. One of the smaller ones walked directly under me to go drink at the waterhole, this guy was about 50 yds behind the smaller one. When he came within range, turned broadside at exactly 30 yds. I was ready and waiting. Pulled my bow back, lined up and released. The shot was perfect height but just a hair back. I think i just caught the back of the lungs, with solid liver. He went about 300 yds and beded down. I knew i was just a hair back, so we left him till morning to make sure. Well it didnt matter, he was only about 75 yds into the trees in the background where i saw him run into the trees. He is going to be close to P&Y, 17 3/4" inside spread, 9" G2's. Not too much mass though, im gonna have him scored better soon.
:teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

*First bow kill*

Five hens walked in-one medium size hen in the lead, two chicks in the middle, and two big hens in the back. I was drawn and waiting on the big hens to come in. The lead hen was directly under my stand at this point. As I lowered my eye to the peep, of all things one of the chicks saw me and spooked a little. They started to walk out. There was no shot on the big hens so I waited on the hen directly under me to come into view. Her spine lined up perfectly with my pins. She still made it 50 feet.


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Long story short....with all the rain and crappy weather we have had I was itchin to put some meat in the freezer and had a buck tag good for 2 more weeks so I did some scouting and found an excellent funnel area and set up there yesterday afternoon around 3:00PM in my climber and 2 hours later he came out of the thick part into the funnel area and gave me a broadside 15 yard shot. My Mighty Mite shot the Gold Tip XT7595 with a 100 grain 4 blade Stinger and Lumenok perfect in the heart lung area and he ran about 20 yards and proceeded to walk the same way I came in and he died in the field, making it much easier for me to load him up. Not much for a rack, even tho my grandson will love it but he had a decent body on him. Now I will be big buck huntin starting Oct 29. and fall turkey bowhunting on Oct 31. :thumbs_up


Congrats Gramps!!! Good shootin! You really like them Stingers don't ya! Tink would be proud!   

Good job bud! :shade:


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's a pic of the buck my brother shot on October 6th in Indiana. 17 yard shot, went 35 yards and pilled up, magnus stingers combined with a hoyt bow stike once again....


----------



## wvyen (Aug 3, 2005)

*Well, I finally made the thread*

Here is a couple pictures of a 6-point I shot this evening at 5:00 p.m. in Mason County West Virginia. Enjoy!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Finally get to post one!! You know they are small when the axle to axle on your bow is longer than the deer laying on the ground!! Easton94


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Better late than never...*

I just figured out how to resize my photos. I had to download a free program took a while to find one that would work. I'm able to resize the photo to under 122KB but I don't know how clear the photo will be so here goes...
Two bucks I took opening afternoon in CT 09-15-05


----------



## archeryantny (Oct 22, 2004)

hey BullseyeBooger are you resting that cam straight on the macadam? THat pictures gave me chills just thinking about it. 

Nice bird but a couple more poses like that and you'll need new cams.


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

archeryantny said:


> hey BullseyeBooger are you resting that cam straight on the macadam? THat pictures gave me chills just thinking about it.
> 
> Nice bird but a couple more poses like that and you'll need new cams.



Thank you for that comment :thumbs_do 

I am able to post my first brag pic and I am already being shot down by someone who can't even see what they are commenting on :thumbs_do 

Who cares if I am sitting on my bow indian-style, why can't you people just enjoy the scenery and move on. :thumbs_do


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Here I go again...*

Trying to get the pictures posted properly....


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Hey it worked!*

Alright I know what I have to do now. It is saving the photos to Jpeg format and loading the original and making the size from 100% to 50% and I get a clear large photo within the 122KB max.
Thanks Fishslayer for the info it helped!
Good Huntin' 
Joe Lorenti


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Now let's see if this is better....*

I'm still trying but I think I have it now. Keeping my fingers crossed...Yep I got it. 

Took these two bucks opening afternoon.(09-15-05) Had the eight point patterned from aug 21st had trail monitor pics of him right up until two days before when he was still in velvet. You can see a pink hue to his antlers because he had just come out of velvet.
What I am really excited about is being able to post pics now. Yeeha!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

*My latest*

This one scored 140 +/-


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Is that UGA with headgear?


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I got to my stand at 0555 hrs.today and was set and ready at about 0615 hrs.Shortly after getting situated,I heard a buck grunting off in the distance but could not see it due to the fact that it was still pretty dark.At around 0715 hrs.I saw 3 does feeding in the distance on the white oak acorns that are so plentiful in this area this year.After they fed off things got slow and quiet until around 0900 hrs.when two skippers and a mature doe appeared and fed along right to the base of my tree.I was watching these deer for several minutes when I heard a noise from behind me.As I turned around,I saw another doe feeding toward the other three deer that were around me.I was watching her for a few minutes, when I looked to her left and saw this nice 8 pt.feeding along toward the other deer.As I looked at the deer I realized that I had captured this deer on my trail camera earlier in the month.
The buck was feeding head on to me at about 25 yards,but was begining to angle to my left.At 18 yards the buck finally offered me a nice quatering away shot.I drew my bow and made a perfect ten ring hit on the left shoulder of the deer.Upon impact the buck mule kicked(gotta love that)and started running hard.As it ran off it fell twice before regaining its balance and disappearing into the hardwood swamp.As I climbed down from my tree,I immediately found my arrow buried 10 inches into the dirt on the offside of where the deer was standing.I had a great blood trail and found the deer piled up just over 100 yards from where I shot it.As I was taking my time gutting,I found that tha arrow had taken out both lungs and the main artery to the heart.I was actually surprised the buck ran that far from such a hit.This is a hog of a bodied buck;it dressed out at 215 lbs.and has a decent 8 pt. rack.My equipment used is a Pearson/McPherson Edge,70 lbs.29 inch draw shooting a 28" camo Gold Tip 75/95 xt hunter tipped with a 100 grain Wac'em broadhead.My arrow was fletched with 3 blazer vanes and a flo. yellow Bohning arrow wrap.I also use the Magnock nock system,and a Scott rhino release.I'm gonna post its live picture also.


----------



## ondavirg (May 15, 2004)

*10/4/05*

Took this buck this year at Tara Hunt Club in Mississippi. He's my first P&Y! Grossed 135 2/8 roughly with 14 inch G2's. I love those beautiful tall tines!

Virgil


----------



## Sarge (Jan 8, 2004)

I posted this in the Traditional section, but wanted to be included in the “official” hunt thread also, so here’s a shot of my first recurve buck for the record. This is a flatlands, cornbelt buck, who made the mistake of straying under my stand at the wrong time. First P&Y buck I’ve ever even gotten a look at!

Congrats and good luck to all.


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok I guess I'll be the first guy from mass to post here.... :teeth: 


Had a great evening, Oct 17th, opening day here! I was worried about the wind. I didnt seem to bother the deer though. A beautiful night with some nice views while waiting on the critters to show.



















At about 5:15 I saw a deer moving my way. I picked up my bow and the heart began to race!!! A few more steps and I realized it was just a litte guy.  Its ok it is still early and now I can play with the camera. He gave me numerous temptations like this to release the air from him but I managed to stay strong.










He spent a few minutes right under me.










As he was under me he froze and radar locked on to something our in front from where he came from for about 5 minutes. I could not see what. I am hunting the edge of a flooded swamp. About 10 mins later I see the outline of a larger deer moving my way. Then I see horns. This one is gonna get it if he gets close enough! He takes about 10 mins but he makes his way to the lay down log in the bottom right of this pic and quarters away....










I let him have it and the hit looks good although a litte back. He runs about 40 yards and just stands. He stands there for what seems like a long time??? I am starting to wonder now! He turns around and begins so sway side to side and then goes down. Wooooohooooooooo. He weighed in at 135 pounds dressed My personal best buck with a bow so far though.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool pics and story. :thumbs_up Congratulations.


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

Great story and cool pics. I've been taking my camera in the woods this year, but only for 'success' pics. You have inspired me to break it out during the hunt.

Great looking deer, also. :thumbs_up


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Mutant Spike Horn...
Only 2" spikes. Had to check in as doe. Definately not a button though. Weighed around 100lb.

http://tinypic.com/f23tzo.jpg


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*Tonys 10 Point*

i have been passing bucks like crazy for the last 4 years . i was rewarded with a nice 14 yard shot on Oct 21st at this 10 point buck. he only went 50 yards . hes my biggest ever with any weapon..
tale of the tape 145 class buck . 
Hoyt Ultratec 
Muzzy 75gr broadheads 
Goldtip 3D Pros..





















Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## coagez (May 2, 2003)

*my buddy scored last night*

Hey guys just thought I would post my good friends deer he got last night...since I can't seen to get a good one :teeth: He shot the buck at 38 yards and made a perfect shot, double lung,he shoots a bowtech tomkat and vey well I must add. Beman black max with the all time great muzzy's. This buck had 13 scorable points and grossed 141 1/2 but looks alot more impressive than the score shows. WAY TO GO JASON!!!!!


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

*Decent Georgia deer!*

I've only killed one better in the Peach State. This one will probably be just short of Pope and Young. I was trying to follow Whitefeather's lead and video a couple of kills and the camera almost messed me up! But it was a lot of fun!


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

*My best friend's buck...*

and he's also my son.....


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

*got my little one*

Looks like a lot of you are having a great season! I arrowed a little dinky buck a while ago and it sure is tasty. What made it special was getting that deer the first time that I took my wife hunting with me. We had a blast :teeth:


----------



## DeerAnil8r (Sep 23, 2004)

*Here is my Missouri Archery Kill*

Rattled him in on 10/23/05. Best archery buck to date


----------



## JackFrost (Jan 22, 2005)

Friday morning came early and I loaded up the mule and headed out for the two mile ride to the back of the ranch where I set up my blind. I was running a little late and the sun was just about to pop-up over the hills. I parked 500 yards from my blind and slowly crept into the area and into my blind. Fifteen minutes later I my feeder goes off and I see a dark figure coming to my stand. Small body, must be a doe. Well, as the sun continues to rise I begin to make out horns and realize that it is a four point. A few minutes later a larger four comes out, then two six points, and then a much larger 7. The 7 chases the other bucks away from the feeder and starts to eat. Since he is the largest I decide to take him. I wait about ten minutes for a good shot and he finally gave it to me. 20 yards, slightly quartering away. I draw, aim, and fire through the shoot through mesh. The buck kicks up his hind legs and takes off running. I give him about 45 minutes and then go and look at my arrow. It covered in blood so I begin to track him. He starts out bleeding good and then slowly in begins to fade. After 60 yards I come upon my neighbors fence and track the blood trail to the other side. I make a phone call and get permission to cross (gotta like cell phones at times like these). I cross the fence and the blood trail picks up. He must of moved his organs around when he jumped b/c there was blood all over the place now. 30 more yards and there he was, my first bow kill.


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

*ProTec and Spirals= Perfect together*

20 yds., pass thru frontal quartering shot. Anderson 4 blade, pushed by a 340 Apex arrow. 50 yd. recovery. Eight point with a nice chocolate rack.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Sweet Gary! Man, that didn't take you long huh? :thumbs_up
This the 8 you were telling me about?

Guy gives up the bow for years and comes back and drills a nice NJ 8 pointer in no time, how cool is that!


----------



## Camperdan (Jul 19, 2005)

*First Buck of the year!!!!!*

http://www.archerytalk.com/pictures/file/26469/1047.JPG
http://www.archerytalk.com/pictures/file/26469/1048.JPG

Got into my stand this morning at 5:45. Started off pretty windy, so I thought I probably wouldn't see much. At 7:35 I heard something crossing the tracks behind me. Turned and saw a buck headed towards me. He took a tough path and got to within 5 yds of my tree (no shot). He then started heading away from me to my scent wicks. When he got thereand stopped, I took the shot (quartering hard away). He jumped and kicked, and ran 14 steps away, turned, looked around for about 5 sec. and fell over :thumbs_up 
The shot entered just in front of the last rib and exitedjust inside the opposite leg in the brisket.
The weird thing was, he was traveling with a little forkhorn. I know they are rutting hard here in Mo. I walked by seven scrapes and at least six rubs. The fork had no idea what happened, he just kind of stood around for a minute and then trotted back the way they came.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*CA BlackTail*

Have to throw a Blacktail into the mix!!! LOL!

This is my late hunt buck from this morning, not far from the coast........They're starting to chase does and this one made the mistake! Doe came by at about 12 yards and he was following and passed by at about 21 or so, stopped him with a grunt.....He made it about 75 yards after the shot! Shot was from the ground.....Rocket SteelHead did the trick!


----------



## flamethrower (Dec 15, 2004)

sixer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*First Buck of the season*

6 pointer. Came in chasing a doe. Had to make quick shot. 

Now time to go trophy Hunt.


----------



## mathews4life (Oct 9, 2005)

*took me a loooong time*

hey guys this is the first deer i have seen in 7 or so weeks and he stopped broadside at 12 yds got back edges of his lungs and his liver

i guess you cant tell in the pic but his right browtine is split and he has and acorn on his left one


----------



## Camperdan (Jul 19, 2005)

*Nice*

Great buck Jason!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews4life (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks camperdan-first one ever with a bow


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

already done a post with him so i ll just ad a pic,,


----------



## Camperdan (Jul 19, 2005)

*Buck?*

Nice 8 Dan, where did you get him in Mo.?


----------



## Kevin Cox (Oct 3, 2005)

*Illinois Bucks from GA boys*

Already posted on thread, so here is the pics


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is the deer that I shot Saturday morning. He is not what we have been seeing in my hunting area, but as the saying goes, 1 in the hand is worth 2 in the bush. He will make a nice addition to my wall.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Missouri Buck*

11-4-05 Shelby County, Missouri
HCA Machined Supreme, Goldtip 75/95, Rocket Sidewinders


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Missouri Buck*

11-4-05 Shelby County, Missouri
HCA Machined Supreme, Goldtip 75/95, Rocket Sidewinders


----------



## McGunner (Jul 27, 2004)

*2nd doe of the season.*

I shot this doe, which was my second of the season, last night with my 12 year old daughter sitting right beside me. This was her first time seeing a real kill shot and that made it very special for me. The doe came in at 10 yards at 5:18 PM. Double lung, 60 yards to recovery. 3 minutes after the shot, a 160 class buck that I have seen in the area for the past 3 years came trotting by at 20 yards with a doe in the lead. My daughter was shaking like a leaf and spotted him first. I had no clear shot due to brush on the back side of our stand. No response to my grunts for obvious reasons. I hope to see him again this year. I still have a buck tag burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Here's the story and a couple pics of my buck this year

Warm november day, and I haven't been having much action lately. I was tired and undecided on where to go for the evenings hunt. Talked with my Dad and he suggested this particular spot, where I had gotten my buck last year. Its a nice flat connecting 2 thickets that go down each side. Good funnel area. I find a tree and get settled. Its very thick and I don't have many options. Less than an hour later I hear all kinds of crashing in the thicket below. Deer just running end to end. I gave a few doe bleats. The crashing continues, and finally starts getting closer. Here they come. 2 does, followed by this guy. Immediately I know he's a shooter. The does came up by me, but I disregarded them once i focused on him. He made his way up the hill, closing the distance from 30 yds to less than 20 in a hurry. He was directly down wind and in VERY thick cover. As he just reaches the flat, he hits an opening, but he's severly quartered to. I'm drawn and waiting. kept telling myself not to force it. Mouth open, he's sniffing and looking at the does. Finally a couple steps to turn and I have quite a small shooting window. On the release the arrow smacks home, he wheels and lunges downhill, stopping after about 25 yds. Stands there, a moment and comes back towards me a little. Slowly sways and goes down. That's when I started shaking a little.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Congratulations heavyarrow! Thats a really cool unique rack. :thumbs_up


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

Camperdan said:


> Nice 8 Dan, where did you get him in Mo.?



Grundy Co in the northern part of MO


----------



## peterk (Sep 5, 2003)

*First Buck*

I have to share my story because it is my first buck ever. Actually, after three years of hunting, this is the first year I have been successful! I have two does and one buck! I'm done for the season because I have no more room for the meat. Anyway, here goes the story.

Friday afternoon I played hooky from work and snuck across the street from my house to a spit of land containing about 30 acres. Around 4PM a small doe appears, and she begins feeding behind me. I try to call her in but she just decided to hang around behind me. After about 45 minutes another does shows up and beigins to approach but before she got within range I heard a bunch of crashing sounds in the woods. Well a buck came towards my grunts but immediately keyed in on the larger doe. The chase was on. It was unbelievable! All of this among a bunch of homes in a suburb of Massachusetts! Well, the doe certainly was not in the mood but the buck was persistent. I have no idea if he got lucky because they took off into the distance. I waited until dark and I snuck out of the woods. I knew where I was going in the morning. 

At about 5AM I went back to my stand and waited for light. At first light I heard footsteps coming towards me so I grabbed my bow and placed it in my lap. I made a couple of grunts and before I knew it, I had the largest doe I have ever seen come right into to me. I messed around with her a bit, grunting and bleating to see what she would do and she just kept coming closer and closer. It is amazing how one is more willing to take chances once there is some meat in the freezer. She came to within ten yards, and at that point I decided I was going to take her. I drew the bow and before I knew what happened, she let out a huge snort. She ran about fifteen yards and stopped. She started to slowlly walk away so I gave her a grunt. She came right back in. She stood there at 27 yards, in one of my shooting lanes, but I decided to pass. I don't know why. It was an easy shot. It just did not feel right. 

At approximately 11AM I decided that I was a moron and that I should have taken the doe. She was the largest I have ever seen and she would have been great table fare. Fifteen minutes later, six bluejays decided to go ballistic on something among the small pines. I figured that it was a coyote or a fox. I squint to see what's in the shadows, and to my surprise I see a couple of radar ears. It's another doe. I start to make some grunts, hoping to draw her out. Then all of a sudden I hear steady foot steps behind me and to my right. It was a huge buck! I grunt, I bleat, I grunt. I can't get him to stop. Somehow he keyed in on that doe and nothing was going to stop him. Well, same thing as last night, the chase was on. Okay, I am feeling a bit better about passing on the doe this morning.

I did not see anything for another four hours. Then I begin to see some movement about 100 yds away. It's another buck and he is coming towards me. I grunt and he begins to zero in. Just like the buck earlier, he had that stupid, stoned look. I stand up because it looks like he going to approach to my right. I have a tree that is two feet in front of me so I can draw without notice. I listen for his steps as he gets closer and closer. I draw the bow and wait. He stops, so I peek to the right but no buck. I peek to the left, but no buck. Where is he? He moves a tiny bit and I realize that he is directly below me. Well now I get worried because of the past horror stories I have read hear about spine shots. I couldn't let him go, so I decided to place the shot just to the left of the spine (my left) and go for the vitals. I watch the arrow strike the buck and snap as he lunges forward. He stops after twenty yards, walks and tries to run again. After a few steps I hear him drop like a rock. 

He is not huge, but he is the first one I have ever seen, never mind shot. He was 145lbs dressed out, so I figured he weighed around 170lbs. He was pretty chubby. After I checked him in the morning I found the rest of my arrow. It went straight through the heart and into the thick cartilage in the breast area. The point of the arrow head actually poked through the skin. He never felt a thing. It was one of the most thrilling moments I have ever had. Very cool. Below is the picture of Buck (yup. I gave him a name). I also have a picture of the heart with the arrow shaft and I will post it for you guys if you feel it is appropriate. 

That's my story.
Peter


----------



## dogboy (Dec 29, 2004)

congrats dude, the first one is always exciting, they'll all feel that way.


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice story, and congratulations :thumbs_up


----------



## mac190 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Buck*

I shot this 10 pointer (well, maybe just a nine pointer, G2 is broke on the right side and I don't know if it still counts as a 10 pointer) yesterday morning. About 7:00 am I saw four bucks running in a field. This 10 pointer, a twelve pointer and two spikes. The 10 pointer broke away first and went away from me towards the woods out of my sight. I was watching the other three when the biggest deer followed this one out of my sight. I turned and this one was trotting in straight at me. I didn't have but about 3 or 4 seconds to decide on the shot. He stopped directly behind my treestand about 5 yards from me. I was already at full draw and decided to take the shot. He ran about 75 yards and fell over. When I was walking out I spooked the big one that I had been eyeing. I knew he was a little bit bigger but I didn't realize how much. He had to have walked right past me while I was turned around making sure my deer was down for good. He was huge, I look forward to getting him next year. I am still real happy with this deer, biggest deer I have shot with my bow. Unfortunatley the broken tine will keep him off my wall. I will probably try a European Mount. 

Equip used was 2001 Pearson Diamondback, STS, Ripcord Rest, Beaman 340 ICS hunters, Thunderhead 100s. 

Good luck to the rest of you! Hope to see your pics here soon. I have better pics but this is the only one I can get to upload. This one you can't see the longest tine.


----------



## intheflats (Jan 22, 2005)

already have a post with him so i'll just add a pic


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

*Iowa Giant*

Posted this on it's own thread. Thought I'd put it here too.





Swig


----------



## Camperdan (Jul 19, 2005)

*Wooooooowwwwwww*

Swig, that is one of the most awesome deer I have ever seen. Big congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*My most amazing day in the deer woods ever!*

Yesterday was an incredible day in the woods. I saw 32 deer total. 15 were bucks and 17 were does.
Of the 15 bucks, 6 were P&Y minimum or better! Of those 6, 4 were 140+ inches! I had a buck walk by just after first light that was probably 5 1/2 years old, approx. 300 pounds, and would score in the 150's as a really tall and wide 8 ptr but no shot opportunity.
The deer were chasing like crazy. I barely got a 12-14 pt non-typical stopped in time for a shot. I grunted with my mouth as he ran by chasing the doe and then practically yelled at him to stop. When he did I shot and missed. I guess I didn't get anchored very well. As they started to chase again, a giant 10 ptr ran from behind me, 3 yards from my stand and chasing the other two deer. I grunted agin several times and finally yelled HEY! to get him stopped. It was like something from a Primo's Video. I took careful aim and missed again! Later upon inspecting my arrow I found green streaked down the white arrow wrap and white fletch so I must have hit a green twig. 
At 3pm 3 gobblers came walking by. I shot one and he dropped in his tracks at 24 yards. I loaded another arrow and got the other one at 23 yards! He didn't go far. I filled both Missouri archery turkey tags within 2 minutes of each other. One bird was 23 3/4 pounds and the other 23 1/2 pounds. Both had 1 inch spurs and 11 inch beards. I had no more arrows with broadheads so rather than head back to the truck and miss a great evening hunt I cleaned the broadhead from one of the turkeys. Before I get flamed, I know that is unconventional and it is the first time I've tried it. The blades were not bent and were still very sharp.
At 5pm a mature buck walked behind me and I stopped him at 27 yards broadside with a grunt. My shot was perfect and I said to myself, "Now that's a dead deer". Four seconds later I heard him crash to the ground!

Here are some pics.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*another*

another


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*another with my Mathews Outback*

These animals are the first with my Outback.
Except of course the squirrel I shot the evening before. :embara:


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Holy cow swig, that is the most impressive deer I have personally seen....WOW:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*last one*

Last one for tonight


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

Great deer, but I hope it was the last day of your hunt man. If it wasn't you should have waited for one of those whoppers you were talking about.:thumbs_up


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice deer Swig, that thing is a hoss!!!! How much did it weigh, it had to be close 250-300 pounds:faint:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Chevrolet said:


> Great deer, but I hope it was the last day of your hunt man. If it wasn't you should have waited for one of those whoppers you were talking about.:thumbs_up


It was 5pm on Thursday and the last day of my hunt. Missouri rifle season opened today and the place will be VERY different afterwards. :wink:


----------



## buckhunter8905 (Dec 27, 2004)

*first buck*

Thursday November 10,

I got out of school and went right home prepared to go straight to the woods but my neighbor needed some help moving some stuff to his barn so I helped him, I was pretty P.O.'d because it was about 3:30 before I got to my stand. Im sitting there for about 45 minutes when I hear a deer approching from in front of me but I cant see due to thick cover, I hear him rake his antlers on a tree and can see the tree top moving but still cant get a visual on the deer. He rubbed for about 10 seconds and continues coming my way. As I see the deer It has one forked antler and I notice something around his nose just brush it off. He stoppes at 40 yds offering me a quartering towards shot but I pass hoping he continues down the trail to give me the 20 yard chip shot, he dosent, he droppes his nose and cuts to my right coming towards me sort of. I pull to full draw, bleat with my mouth and he wont stop so I do it 2 more times and on the 4th time when Im about yelling he comes to a halt. I hold my 30 yd pin a little high behing the shoulder and pull through the shot. The back-tension release goes off perfect and I am dissipointed to see the arrow hit a limb in front of him and angle off and hit him through the neck. I wait 15 minutes, im supposed to wait 30 I know but I just had to see my arrow, I find it and see good blood on it. I put it in my quiver and start walking to my truck to give him some time and I see a deer get up out of a bed about 60 yds away and run out of sight. I hear a crash and then quiet. Im having mixed feelings about the shot and go home. I shot at 4:17 p.m. and gave him till 9:30 p.m. I take up the trail following good blood for about 60 yds and find a bed covered in blood, like I expected and then I can find no more blood, I go in the direction I watched him go and find blood again and shine my lite ahead and there he is, he made it about 80 yds. Back to the begining when I said "something around his nose" It was his other antler. Apperently the skull was broken and had healed up and his left antler pointed almost straight forward. It is my first buck ever, first buck with a bow, only second deer ever with a bow, and weird looking. I think I will have him mounted. 

If someone would post the pic for me I could send the pic to their 
email address.

Jake


----------



## WaynesWorld (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wisconsin buck*

Shot this buck at 6:30 am on 11/12/05 in Waushara county. He is an 8 point with a 15 1/4" inside spread.


----------



## Phabius (Apr 25, 2005)

*Fooled one with Doe-In-Heat Scent!*

Had a great hunt in South Dakota. Unfortunately my digital camera took a crap so I didn’t get pictures. I double lunged an 8-point from a home made blind at 13 yards. Drew him in from about 75 yards down wind with a scent wick saturated with doe estrus. That stuff really works during the rut.

Great pictures everyone, I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

Got this guy at first ligh yesterday . Scored out at 140 5/8 11pts. This guy has 34" in mass alone The bases were 6 1/8" and 6 2/8".
What a GREAT way to start the day. I wish everyone could enjoy a morning like that.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice buck WaynesWorld!:thumbs_up Pretty good symmetry.

You too Hart...great buck!


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

I shot this "Bambi" on 11/4/05. He scores 132 1/8" . What do guy guys think of those bases, they're almost 6".


----------



## WTDoc (Nov 14, 2005)

*My first bow buck....*

Hey everyone,

First time poster. Actually saw your site from a link from HuntingPa today. I also frequent HuntingNet. Great site. Here is my first which I took in SE Pa on Halloween at 6:20am.
14" inside spread with 14" mains--not too bad for a Pa public buck.

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d5/WTDoc/Halloween2005001.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d5/WTDoc/Halloween2005002.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d5/WTDoc/Halloween2005003.jpg


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

*Nephews deer*

Here is the deer that my nephew got Saturday afternoon in the rain. He is one of the luckiest people I know. He shoots at the deer, the arrow hits a branch and ends up going through the deers neck. Instead of turning around and running back in the timbers it runs out in the middle of the picked bean field that his truck is parked in and dies. Drove up to it to load it. This is his second good deer with a bow and the second time he puked after getting to the deer, from nerves I guess.


----------



## Direwolf (May 4, 2003)

Took this little one 11/12. Passed on him last week, but saw him Saturday and decided to cull him out.


----------



## zookeeper (Aug 28, 2004)

*8-31-05*

AR31, Axis 300, ST100


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

NC 8 pointer. My best to date.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

He no record book buck but he made my Veterans' Day Happy!!!


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

Already have a story post going for him so i will just leave you guys a pic.

Here is the link to the story:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=247877

Enjoy!

BTG19


----------



## ilivetobowhunt (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi to all… New member here.

As a proud dad I had to post these pictures. Katy has a small hog, javelina and two cottontails under her belt and we are working on a whitetail before she turns 12 in January. Hope these pictures are enjoyed.

iltbh
Bowtech VFT Extreme


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Conrgats, seems Katy is off to a heckuva start:thumbs_up


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

*11-11-05 buck*

taken 11th nov


----------



## ilivetobowhunt (Nov 15, 2005)

I Skunked You

Congrats.. nice deer. :thumbs_up


----------



## Randy Boatright (Oct 17, 2002)

*Little 15 pointer*

Shot him at 5:10 pm after setting all day. Saw 8 different bucks, three were shooters this was the smallest one but had the most points. He was the only one that I could get to come within range. He went about 50yds after the shot, I saw him go down.


----------



## DPowers (Oct 20, 2005)

I started my vacation on Wednesday. I shot a doe but lost the blood trail. It was a high hit and high exit. 

This afternoon I had what turned out to be two button bucks come in from the south behind the garden. I had used a drag rag all around the area with golden estrus. They moved in real slow coming up the west side then crossing behind the garden then they watch ten turkeys come from the same spot that they had just come out of 10 minutes earlier, they kept looking on the woods as the squirrels would run, then they both sniffed the water faucet and did not like it was there reaction. Then they walked within 28 yards and started to go up a trail I had not seen. I was able to draw when they were behind a tree and bunched up. I let the arrow go and made a good hit. I watched the deer run of make note of trees that it past. I did not hear it fall I heard it blow and warn the other deer. The second deer did not run off it did move away but started to come back to me it was looking for the first deer. I waited for the deer to leave and climbed down it had been 30 minutes. I found my arrow and lots of white hair. I then began trailing the deer it ran up hill along a small ditch for 40 yards and fallen tree to a broken tree then went north turned around and went south 10 yards and that’s where I found him. This deer will be donated to the food bank.

I was shooting my new bow. 
Newberry B1 
gold tip xt’s 5575 
arrow weight 394 grains
Muzzy 100 grain 
T.R.U. Ball Tornado release


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

I just got back from my Elk hunt. First I will say I never knew how big elk were. I was lucky enought to take this bull. On the last day of my hunt this was the only bull I seen all day.


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

*05*

kentucky buck


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

I seen this buck the night before, so when I got home I called DVS1 and told him to get out there the next day and "getr done!"....and he did.:thumbs_up


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice deer! Thats what friends are for.


Question concerning the arrow.....is that thing 36+ inches or 40???


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

Arrow is 29 or 30 inches long I think. The angle of it compared to the bow makes it look long. Also the turbo adds like another inch.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

Just messing with ya!!! But the picture does make it look long. Reguardless congrats on the teamwork and the unselfishness!!!


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF (May 1, 2004)

*Another one for the hunt thread.*

Ok now i have a little time i'll tell the story.


Sunday morning i got up early to go out and just had a feeling that something good was gonna happen.
I got out early and set up waiting for daylight,i looked at my watch and it was about 6:30am. It was getting light and as time wore on i could see better. I was just relaxing looking around and wondering what the day would bring.Out of no where i seen this buck down in the valley area off to my left.I looked at my watch and it was about 6:50am. I seen that it was a buck and watched him for some time but did not concentrate on the rack at all,just the deer as a whole. When i seen him i thought he was maybe a 6pt. I mainly hunt for the sport and meat and just the enjoyment of being out there. As i watched him he just kinda milled around eating and started to go up the hill to my left.He worked a scrape and hit the branches above him for a little bit.I just watched and prayed that he may come my way. He started back up the hill again and i got out my primos can call and used it twice. It got his attention and he turned and looked my way. I put it back in my pocket and watched him for what seemed like forever. He again started up the hill and i relized that it was because of a tree that was down across the valley area and he wanted to go around it instead of over it which he did.The can call had him curious and he went up around the tree and started coming down my way.I got ready and still was not focusing on his rack.All i knew was it was a buck and that if he gave me the chance i was gonna take him. As he started coming down the hill towards me i drew my bow and waited to see which way he was gonna come. I kept repeating in my mind(look threw your peep,concentrate on your shot and follow through) over and over. He came down just on the other side of the valley that wasnt even a 15 yrd shot and stopped right in front of a tree and gave me a wide open slightly quartering towards shot and i let him have it THWACK!!! I watched the arrow disappear through him right behind his shoulder on the left side. He just stood there for a sec as if nothing happened. Then he started up the hill on my path that i walk in on. I watched him go up maybe 30yrds and he stopped.While he was standing there he was starting to sway back and forth. I just kept saying go down go down. He took maybe 5 more steps up the hill and i watched as he crashed. I lost sight of him behind some thicker cover up on the hill. I listened to him for maybe ten seconds and then all was quite. I looked at my watch and it was 6:59am.
Then i heard what sounded like a branch snapping under weight. I thought to myself ''theres no way he got up just couldnt have". So i stayed on stand and just sat back down nocked another arrow and waited. It was plenty cold and it started to rain lightly and then sleet off and on. I decided i would stay on stand until 11am to see if anythingelse would come by. At 11 i climbed down grabbed my bow nocked an arrow and started trailing. At 1st i didnt see my arrow but i knew i hit him good and it went right through. I found it and started to trail up the hill. I didnt have to walk far at all,like i said he was maybe max 35-40 yrds up. When i walked up on him i had absolutely no idea he was this good of a buck. Like i said i was more focused on making sure i made a good clean shot. When i saw him i noticed his body size right away thinking holy cow hes big.He was somewhat laying with his rack on the ground as if his head was upside down. When i seen the rack and straightened him up i was just in a state of shock. I could not believe it. I bet everbody within the next county heard me. WHOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!! I was just really completely surprised. I thought he was just another buck a 6pt or 8 maybe but didnt even realize he was like this. I sat with him for awhile just looking at him and thanking the good man up stairs for giving me the opportunity. When i finally gathered myself, i tried to drag him but i couldnt hardly move him. So i had to do the deed where he laid. After that i gathered my stuff and went to the truck and got my game cart to get him out.Man that was a chore gettin him up on that by myself. I got back to my truck and sat there for awhile,called the wife and told her the great news..
This was just an absolute great day that i will never forget. But i will have him in my game room to remind me of it thats for sure.
Thanks for listening...


----------



## Longarm (Nov 21, 2005)

*11 point I killed on 11-13-05*

10 yard shot took him. He was quartering away and actually on the hill just above my eye level when I shot him. 

Longarm


----------



## Cwing (Jun 2, 2005)

This is my buck from 2 weeks ago. I was in the stand for 5 or 10 minutes, and he came right to the scent bomb. 8 yard shot...His right side has the start of a double main beam. 11 pt. 7.5in. bases.I was very happy with this deer.


----------



## Cwing (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry about the size of that pic....Oh, he weighed 190lbs..field dressed. My personal best with a bow.....


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i have been very fortunate this year with 2 does one in minnesota and two in texas. both the does have been fine eating and the bucks my dad and i shot went to the feed the hungry. the doe is from minnesota and the buck my 12 point is from menard texas 
rob k


----------



## KCJON (Jun 11, 2003)

*a couple turkey*

Heres a couple turkeys that got switchbacked the other day.


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Green Score: 129-7/8" gross - 126-4/8" net


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Nice deer hdhunter.*



hdhunter said:


> Green Score: 129-7/8" gross - 126-4/8" net


Congrats on your success, still working on mine.:thumbs_up


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice Deer Hd!!!


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

hdhunter said:


> Green Score: 129-7/8" gross - 126-4/8" net


Is....that a.....smile I see on your face???

Congrats HD!!


----------



## Camperdan (Jul 19, 2005)

*First Yote with bow*

Sorry, no pictures, forgot my camera. First decent morning for a while around here, so I decided to go out. Heard one just after daybreak, then nothing. About 8, I noticed movement coming down the tracks towards me. Sure enough, he comes straight down the path to my shooting lane. 18 steps, smoked him, he ran about 100 yds.
One thing though, boy was he ugly, only about 35-40 lbs, fur was all patchy, mostly gone on his right shoulder, and his right ear was all chewed up. Looks like he had been having a rough time. Not any more!!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Red Dots First Buck with a Bow*

Here is Red Dot and her first Horned Buck witha bow dandy 8 pointer Nov 13th Camp Verde Texas on my ranch

40# ConCept 32 Hunter Bow Axis 500 arror

Silver Flame broadhead

Tink


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

Here are mine for 05. Killed the first one the last day of the 2004/2005 late season archery. 1/15/05. The second one on the last tuesday of the early season. 11/8/05.


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

*One for my dad too!*

Here's my Dad's '05 pa buck too. FYI Dad is 6'3" and goes about 285. He doesn't do animals justice in pictures:teeth:


----------



## Long Boy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Here she is.*

Finally got film developed. 50pts for Team 10. Shot her at 35yds hard quartering away. Drove arrow threw right side near last rib through left front shoulder she dint got 40yds.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

*2005 Buck*

153 5/8. Four tines over 10 5/8"(G-2's& G-3'S). 10 Yard shot. He went about 80 yards


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

*Mine*

Already have the story posted in Bowhunting.. " My Iowa Trophy " thread....


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

*Here is buckhunter8905 's buck!!!* 

Congrats bro!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbs_up One more......


----------



## KSlivin (Nov 28, 2005)

My '05 buck.


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Here's my buddies 2 deer from South Dokota*

Not a bad couple of bucks!:thumbs_up


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

*Please disregard this post*

Sorry to use this space . Not sure of any other way to send these pics in a private message.


----------



## jakyll (Sep 5, 2003)

From Maryland's lower eastern shore. 11/5


----------



## jakyll (Sep 5, 2003)

Same stand on 11/23.


----------



## Archery Source (Aug 4, 2005)

Our Iowa trip 2005. Long stories so I'll just post the pic


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

*Alabama 8 Pt*

Here is a decent 8 pointer taken on public land in N. Alabama. Not exactly a bruiser, but I've put in some time this year and things have been a little slow. Even if the season was going well, I don't know if I would pass on him anyway. Came in with a 6 and a spike. Regretfully, I hit a limb on the shot and the arrow deflected and struck him where you see it. Still went down in less than 100 yards or so.

Got him last night at last light and recovered this morning. 25 deg last night made for no problems.


----------



## quietbutdeadly (Sep 4, 2005)

*North Carolina 8pt 10/26/2005*

My best bow kill to date.


----------



## Bowbender8 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Three this year so far*

Here they are. The pair are a spring doe and button brother and sister shot 15 minutes apart.

Yes, I shot the 8pt in the head. By accident. :embara:


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

3 December 2005 Elbow Lake Ranch Sonora Texas (6,000 acres). Hunting with my good friend Drake Shurley. Free range, low fence and no feeders....yup some of us Texans like to hunt old school as well. 

Video of this hunt

High bandwidth

http://atthewalloutdoors.com/videos/sonorabuckrob.wmv

Medium bandwidth

http://atthewalloutdoors.com/videos/robsbucksonoralow.wmv

Low bandwidth

http://atthewalloutdoors.com/videos/robsbucksonoraextrasmall.wmv


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

The other side


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

At the ranch rock


----------



## breakaleg (Feb 9, 2005)

very nice. Congrats on a fine bow kill.


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

Great video AtTheWall!!1 Great buck also:thumbs_up


----------



## dogger (Oct 1, 2004)

took this 8pt on sunday morning, had 2 smaller bucks came in with him as well as a dozen turkeys floating around.


----------



## Sika (Mar 15, 2004)

South Texas 10 point shot December 11, 2005 with Hoyt Razortec, Gold Tip Hunter XT arrows and 85 grain Slick Trick broadheads. Best buck ever!


----------



## Sika (Mar 15, 2004)

South Texas doe shot December 9th, with Hoyt Razortec, Gold Tip Hunter XT arrows, and 85 grain Magnus 4 blade Stinger broadhead. Shot while hunting over natural food plot. Shot distance was 14 yards!


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Thats a beautiful buck Sika. Great symmetry too!:thumbs_up


----------



## Larv (Jan 25, 2004)

C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Pictures\2005 Hunts\2005 hunts 037 (Changed).jpg
Matthews LX, 20 yd shot from DB Blind, 38 yd recovery........Larv


----------



## Larv (Jan 25, 2004)

Picture still didn't post! I give up! Larv


----------



## Larv (Jan 25, 2004)

C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Pictures\2005 Hunts\2005 hunts 037 (Changed).jpg


----------



## alwyshntn (Sep 15, 2005)

Well I joined awhile back but kinda new to posting but here's some of my 2005 harvests...I got this buck on the second day of MO archery season...I have alot of trail pics of him as well as sheds from last year so when he stepped out there was no doubt I wanted him....Went about 60-70yds after being shot with my Bowtech Allegiance at 17yds....The 100gr. Grim Reapers did the job...


----------



## alwyshntn (Sep 15, 2005)

I know this isn't a bowkill but I thought I'd post anyway:tongue: 

This is my other MO buck which is a 8pt. that I kinda kicked myself for shooting but nonetheless I'm still proud of him....I took him with only a couple days left to hunt and shot him at 292yds. with a 30-06...No I'm not pulling your leg and I'm not saying it wasn't lucky....I don't know how much I held over his back but it worked and I hit him midways right behind the shoulder...He only went about 50yds or so....Great Day!!!! Oh yeah and nice 16 degree temps...


----------



## alwyshntn (Sep 15, 2005)

This is a '05 Dec. turkey I got and I was for lack of a better term very excited...I usually don't focus on turkeys in the fall w/ archery equp. but I had alot of turkey pics on my trail cams and decided to setup the Double Bull and give them a try....I missed another Huge gobbler this past Fri. in the same spot at 23yds Oh Well!! Seasons not over yet...


----------



## alwyshntn (Sep 15, 2005)

And....Here's a nice hog I got a couple of weeks ago while hunting in Oklahoma....I am addicted to hog hunting in the off season!!!! If ya haven't tried it YOU SHOULD!! Lots of fun....


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

That is a great picture, very natural



dogger said:


> took this 8pt on sunday morning, had 2 smaller bucks came in with him as well as a dozen turkeys floating around.


----------



## Outback2 (Feb 9, 2004)

Got my buck last sunday but cant seem to get the pics to post..Any help?


----------



## purplespade (Aug 27, 2004)

*Wisconsin Rut*

25 yard shot.


----------



## ctomen (Dec 18, 2005)

*Deerless No More!!!!!*

Tuesday 4:00PM the end of what has been an enduring mission. I acomplished what many have taught me to do. I tagged my first deer. I would like to thank all that view this that have cheered me on along the way. Most of all I would like to thank a very good friend, who kept believing in me and gave me this opportunity. He has been with me in person and in spirit each time I crossed a tree line. Thank You buddy















































It's actually a button buck. I set up in the tree at about 2:30PM thinking this is going to be another of those days. Well.......at around 3:30, I had movement to my right. Two deer were comng in . The button made a bee line towards me and the doe circled. I watched this guy for what seemed an eternity and he wouldn't move. I had my other eye on the doe she was being very cautious. She finally stuck her head behind a tree I drew and actually struggled for the shot. I decicided now or never and I let it rip. 

I could not believe I hit the deer. I watched its flag until it dissapeared and sat down and quietly thanked all those that have helped me along the way. The most important being Short1 he has helped me in every minute aspect of my journey. I kept looking at the time and after 15 minutes. I decided by the time I get myself together the half hour will have passed. I found blood and was very happy, then it diissapeared and the loser thoughts came back. I picked it up again and still had my doubts until I stumbled upon this guy.

When I saw I him a let out a scream and shed some tears of joy. I finally did it!!!!!

Now I had to drag this guy out. I said to myself, he aint so big. Yeah right!!! I started dragging and resting, dragging and resting and resting and resting and huffing and puffing. Man this was hard. It seemed like forever and then it was over. I called my buddy for some help and he came down and helped me with the dressing. I actually did it and must say that this dressing turned out much better than my first but, that's another story. The deer was estimated at 110lbs. it had two little nubs and I am quite proud and thankful for the harvest. The only other thing that I could add to my story is NEXT!!!!!! 


Thank You everyone........


----------



## Larv (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Larv (Jan 25, 2004)

Forgot to give any details in the above pic. 20 yd shot with 38 yd recovery in Idaho..............Not a P&Y booker but he makes my book! Larv


----------



## NEWsportsman (Jan 2, 2006)

*2005 late season*

Hey everyone I am new here but i thought a good way to start off is to show all of you my 8pt that i got on dec 28th in the snow. I shot him at 25 yards with a diamond rapture with maxima 250's and steelhead 100's. He only went 50 yds. I have to trail camera pics of him but i dont have them on my comp yet. Its the one with my name I cant get the pic down to a size to fit in here.


----------



## NEWsportsman (Jan 2, 2006)

Got this one on Dec 29th in the snow


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*First deer in 2006.*

I stalked with in twenty-five yards of this doe and her fawn yesterday and got lucky enough to be able to harvest her. What a way to start the new year


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Early October 8 pointer.*









This is an eight pointer that I shot in early October working scrapes. :thumbs_up


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Forgot my early season coyote....*

Check him out!

He snuck in once and I didn't get to draw on him. I called him back about 10 minutes later and I was ready! 

-ZA206


----------



## Sika (Mar 15, 2004)

New Year's Eve Doe and 8 point taken 1-3-06. I rough scored the buck at 126. I'm almost tagged out!


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Sika said:


> New Year's Eve Doe and 8 point taken 1-3-06. I rough scored the buck at 126. I'm almost tagged out!


Great year for you! Those "old" RazorTecs are killing machines aren't they?:thumbs_up


----------



## Larv (Jan 25, 2004)

>>>>Sika, You do an excellent job of posing your deer! No blood, no guts....Your deer in front of all the cactus, AZ, TX.? Larv


----------



## The Sicilian (Jan 8, 2006)

Actually, if you look at the last JPG first, you'll see a picture of a 10ptr and 13ptr on opening day of Bow Season. I'm in the background. I have circled it in Red.

I harvested the 13ptr. I added another picture of a typical doe.
I used my PSE Sidewinder with A/C/C shafts and 100 grain Muzzy Broadheads.

Of course, my new bow [this weekend?] will be a Mathews Switchback OR a Hoyt Trykon XL


----------



## A4BEST (Nov 2, 2002)

*Back From A Great Hunt!!!*

WOW What a hunt!!! 
Hey folks got back at 4 AM Monday from a fantastic 14 day hunt in AZ. Seeing lots of deer every day. No real monsters since they quit watering the hayfield where we had been seeing the big ones. 

I reported so much water in Sept. that I thought maybe the 10 year drought was over. Alas no rain in the winter rainy season so far in southeast AZ. 

Now let me set the 1st evenings hunt up. This hayfield is 880 yards in diameter. The deer mostly come in from the south and west. That gives us a 1760 yard perimeter to pick our evening sitting spot on.

Most nights we just watch as deer come to the edge of the field and quickly make their way into the center where they feel safe. "Dog gone it!! I knew I should have sat that blind tonight" is our usual mantra. 

This year they are mostly coming in in 2 bunches, one from the west down the center road where there is an open gate in the fence they don't have to jump. The other bunch comes in anywhere on the south fence that they fancy for that evening. 

AZhunter (my best friend Eddie) has a pit and pallet blind set up 35 yards from the western gate. He's had a few close calls but not connected yet in that spot. Now with him sitting that blind it rules out setting up in the west for me as I don't want to bugger up what he has so carefully set up. I start the hunt by picking out a few old standby blind sites on the south fence for the group coming in there. 

This first evening there, I set up, but I guess I am not really into the hunting mode yet. I can't keep still and when I stand to look in the brush behind me there they are and they have me pegged.
A nice tall 3x3 that Eddie has been seeing is giving me the eye. Oh well at least I got to see one of the 2 nice ones that are coming out regularly. I stare at them until all light disappears. 

While this staring contest is going on I hear a lot of commotion going on to the west of me and look and see cows coming thru the fence onto the hay. "Now thats weird" I think "there's supposed to be a fence there" I thought. I didn't know it then but these cows were going to play a big role in my successful stalk later in the week. 

Tuesday, Wednesday,Thursday and Friday is spent hunting other areas during the day and coming back to sit the hayfield in the evening. I start to notice a pattern that when the cows come on, some times the deer are coming in thru the same spot a little behind them. One night they will come on around 5 pm giving us a 30-40 minute show, then the next night nothing shows up till the last 10 minutes of legal light.

Saturday night I decide to setup about 30 yds below (east) of the hole in the fence that the cows and sometimes deer are coming thru. I can't see anything behind me so its going to be a stay absolutely still and survive all the does coming in and passing me before the bucks will show up if this is going to work kind of evening.

5:00 Nothing coming in yet guess its going to be a late night tonight. 5:05,5:10 5:15,5:20 nothing. 5:25 I hear the cows coming.I take a look over at Eddie's spot and there's the 3x3 thats been trying to commit suicide with him coming in to the gate from the south. Now I have seen his spot and don't think he knows that the buck is coming (he can only see a little west and east to the gate). This buck is coming in on a wire right down the fence line and going to come up behind Eddie and be within 15 yards before he sees him. I wonder if I should give him a little buzz in the radio but decide that will probably do more harm than good. 

The cows are thru. Da%% it! They have me spotted right away. I've got my bow in my lap and the binos looking at whats developing over at Eddies spot. The bucks 30 yards away from him and starting to act nervous. The cows are bawling 35 yards away from me and another buck hops the fence 150 yards above (west) me. Oh well looks like its going to be Eddies night tonight. My buck come on and makes his way out to a group of does that have materialized at the 3rd wheel of the pivot. Eddies buck has started back to wards the gate.

I can see that the 3x3 is right beside Eddie. uh oh he's got him busted. He runs off a little to the west and look back in Eddie's direction but it's not going to happen tonight.

I'm sitting there 440 yards from the nearest deer with a bunch of cows bawling and pacing around me. I look out there and see the buck that jumped the fence above me. He's kind of nice, especially for a last day of the year deer. But he's 440 away and going to wards the center pivot away from the does. the stubble on the field is about 6" high. Not a bit of cover. 

I'm thinking..........." what was that I read on the web about a guy crawling out to deer on a field?" Hey it is worth a shot right, your not going to get anything sitting here looking at him. I get up crouched over..... and the cows start to really bawl. And move between me and the buck. Hmmmm I wonder... I stand up and start to slowly push the cows out onto the field. every once in a while they get really loud and the deer all start to look over my way at what all the commotion is about. I can see them thinking... "whats up with those stupid cows" .... and return to feeding. 

I'm now 200 yards closer to the buck and herding these 15-20 cows right to him. This is working!!! 250.....300...I'm now 137 yards from the buck..... And the cows have had enough. 60 yards between wheels on this pivot and the does are at the 3rd wheel. The bucks at the center. the cows go to wards the does.

What now Jeff?? the cows are gone and the bucks looking at you. I'm hunched over,I don't look at him and kind of shuffle around, inching closer with each shuffle. Good he put his nose in the little bit of alfalfa left on this field and starts feeding again.

120...110...100...92 heads up and He's lookin at me again. Shuffle, shuffle, shuffle..... Back to feeding. 85...80...75...70 heads back up at looking at me again. Shuffle, shuffle, heads down again.

1 step, 2, 3 ..heads up... shuffle, shuffle kneel heads down. range finder out... 67 yards.

Head down feeding ,perfectly broadside I draw back.... I hold... and I let down. " Jeff you can make this shot. you shoot 9 arrows at a Vegas 3 spot and put 6 in the yellow and the other 3 in the blue. You can make this shot. If you hit him bad theres only about 5 minutes of legal light left, but he's in the middle of the field. He'll lay down before going 440 yards and all you'll have to do is back off and let him lay. range him again....67 yards...and he takes a half step offering a perfect quartering away shot. range him... 67 yds.

Draw. put that wire on his far front shoulder....2nd to last rib on this side...hold for both lungs...the shot is off..WHUMP.. He's running 10,20,30,40,50,he's stumbleing.... 60,70,80 He's DOWN.
Glasses up. He's down for good. I'm trembling. Thank You Lord for the help. Get the radio out " Did you see that??" " Yeah He's down" is the reply " I got him, I got him. What do I do now? Should I walk up to him? I got him EDDIE!!!!!!" " I'm headed for the 4 wheeler, you calm down" is his reply. I can't stand up. Look over at him and he's not moved. Here come the does. I get up and walk to my buck. as I'm walking there, here comes Eddies 3x3 at 35 yards. These deer are confused. And mine is dead.

I hear the 4 wheeler and Eddie asks me "where are you?"
I light a smoke and hold up the lighter "I got you" he says.
"Great shot" he says. "I was holding here 3" higher but I'll take it"I say. Tag him. Load him on the back of the machine and off to retrieve my gear. Take the first picture. Off to the house 600 yards north east of the field.

Out to the desert to field dress him. I learned a lot watching a master friend of ours on the elk hunt in September. This is a lot easier that the last one. I reach into the rib cage to grab the windpipe and feel the heart. I pull it out without cutting anything else. The MUZZY entered from the rear and cut off every artery off the top of the heart.

I know that a lot of you will consider this too long of a shot. I'm confident that it was a carefully considered and ethical shot. I practiced for it. I knew I could make a killing shot. I ranged it carefully. I considered it. I knew I could make it. I did make it. I agree it was a maximum range shot but out west here longer shots are required.

I want to thank,

Thank you Lord

Eddie and Arlean , you guys are the greatest
PSE for my STL
Muzzy for an awesome broad-head
Pro strings. Shel your strings are the BEST
Spot Hogg. Without the wire I don't think I would have been able to consider this shot
The Primos guys for the inspiration to get back into this awesome sport
All my friends here on this sight, you guy's are GREAT

Thanks 

Jeff

http://www.archerytalk.com//?page=view_photo&file=1767.jpg&userid=1339


----------



## SonOfTheSouth (Feb 3, 2005)

*First Archery Buck*

came in on a road in the woods following a tinks 69 doe in estrus drag. Nov. 5th 2005!


----------



## Texbow59 (Nov 30, 2004)

*pics*

I just love Larv and Sika's photos. Good job on those pics.


----------



## Bitbywolf (Jan 4, 2006)

I shot this 5x5 bull on Sept 3 05 day three of bow only season.


----------



## Sugar (Apr 11, 2004)

*Heres a few of my 05 06 animals*

My Quebec Black Bear shot from the ground at 12 yards.


----------



## Sugar (Apr 11, 2004)

*Quebec Bear*

I dont know how this is gonna turn out.. but this is a grabbed frame of footage of the string tracker line passing through the bear.


----------



## Sugar (Apr 11, 2004)

*Wyoning Goat*

My Wyoming Antelope Taken at The Smith Sheep ranch.


----------



## Sugar (Apr 11, 2004)

*NJ WT Deer*

I took this buck on MLK day


----------



## Larv (Jan 25, 2004)

Sugar, Nice lope! What did he score? Larv


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

how about no more 300 lb guys with 30 lb does ...not really impressed ,congradulations i guess but dont flaunt it,its no big deal unless its your first deer but next year you had better up the stakesand pass up those little doe and button bucks


----------



## Long Boy (Aug 26, 2003)

May not be impressive to you. But to alot of hunters ANY kill with a bow is a trophy. Im sure they are not putting pics on here for your approval or to make you happy.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

Only my second deer after 7 years of bowhunting. I shot this monster in Rock Island county in IL hunting with Coppers creek outfitters. Even though I prefer to hunt public lands self guided I don't have the opportunity to have my own whitetail areas being that I live in LA, (unfortunately) so i get spoiled on guided whitetail hunts. I guess it's part of my job. 

This buck was taken on the hottest day of the week, Nov. 9th, 2005. it was 68 degrees when I headed to my stand. Determined to take a nice IL bruiser I headed out around 12 and dragged a scent line through the cornfield and food plot that was near my stand. At around 4:00, I decided to look behind me and in the little draw behind me I spotted some brown hide and white tines through the trees. I only saw him for a second but noticed nice tine length. I did a quick calling session only to see him disapper through the woods. After waiting for him to head down the draw, I got out my rattling bag and went to town on it, banging it against a tree, and what not. About three minutes later, I saw this brusier heading right to my stand. THe wind was completely wrong and blowing right to the direction of the buck where he would pass. However, he was right on my drag line and thinking he was after a hot doe. He hit my preranged area at 32 yards. Nervously grunting him to stop him, he turned to my direction. I didn't want to spook him so I froze. Slowly, He kept heading right down my scent line where i exited the food plot and when he hit my 40 yard pre ranged marker I let my arrow fly. I couldn't of asked for a better shot. I 10-ringed the heart and watched my buck of a lifetime drop in the field. It was one of those hunts you dream about but are never sure if it will happen to you. He might be a 14-point non-typical but I think he's going to score as a 12 typical. We green scored him at 163 inches and he weighed 237 pounds on the hoof. Well, hope I didnt' bore you but I'm still pumped about the deer. The mounts almost done and I should get it back in a month or two.


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*What's wrong with hunting today.*



xsmasherj said:


> how about no more 300 lb guys with 30 lb does ...not really impressed ,congradulations i guess but dont flaunt it,its no big deal unless its your first deer but next year you had better up the stakesand pass up those little doe and button bucks


This is America so you have your right to an opinion. But, the statement you made is what is wrong with hunters today. If you don't shoot a 150"+ buck, or 350"+ bull it just isn't a trophy in some peoples eyes anymore. And that is plain wrong! We all need to stick together as hunters and stop making remarks like the one *xsmasher* made about what some might think is a trophy. Don't get me wrong I love shooting big bucks and have a few. But I also am proud when I shoot any deer, especially with my bow. I see this now being taught to younger beginning hunters and I can't hardly stand it. There is something wrong when a nine year old kid puts there nose up at another kid that only shot a doe, or button buck. Like I said in the beginning this is America, and you do have the right to your opinion. But your wrong!!


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

xsmasherj said:


> how about no more 300 lb guys with 30 lb does ...not really impressed ,congradulations i guess but dont flaunt it,its no big deal unless its your first deer but next year you had better up the stakesand pass up those little doe and button bucks


Feel free to post up your trophy pics. For many of us any deer with a bow is a trophy. For some of us, however, we do pass on many deer each year, but you find one that tastes better than a yearling doe or bb. I've killed on of each in the past two years, and they taste really good.


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

XSMISHERJ, I can't wait to post my next doe on here....'cause I only weigh 207 lbs, so it should not bug you then, should it?!?!.....and I will be 'flaunting' it....and what exactly is your biggest buck?.....it is 170 or above?...I hope so or don't bother 'flaunting' it here, ok!....I am really tired of people with those little 170 and under deer...they really need to up the ante, as you say.....right?!....XSMISHERJ, get real, would ya!!!....four years into the sport and you think you know it all, huh.....good hunting to you, you'll need it....remember, nothing under 170+....or we don't wanna see it....LOL....you make me laugh...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*hunt '05*

I don't have pics of my deer yet. I got my first buck this year. It was a half rack three pointer, I am satisfied with it. This year was also my first serious bowhunting year. I missed two does with my bow. One at approx. 20 yards and the other at approx. 10 yards. Don't know how I missed. It was a great year for me. Had a blast!!!:wink:


----------



## Larv (Jan 25, 2004)

>>>>>>>Wantindarton, that's what it's all about, man! I've been bowhunting since late 1980's and have never shot a "booker." But you know what? All my animals have been "bookers" to me! Enjoy our sport!!!!!!!!

Larv


----------



## Horseshoe (Dec 9, 2005)

*2000-05*

Here are some pictures of the deer I've shot since 2000. There are two more that aren't pictured. I don't have them on this computer. 

Horseshoe


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

*2005 Ohio Buck*

I shot this guy from the ground tucked behind clumps of grass in a powerline cut. First deer I have shot after rattling him in. While I am proud of taking a buck on the ground, The shot was back and I tracked from 9:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. I am not sure if I the arrow nicked grass, or I failed to execute. I will spend more time on shooting lanes for future ground hunting. I completed the skull mount this weekend.


----------



## huffhines (Feb 18, 2006)

*Arkansas 8 point*

I am a new member and I am still trying to learn how to post pics. I killed a 148 inch 8 point with my bow on February 3rd. I am trying to post a pic but it says my file size is to large. Is there a way to shrink the file size? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## huffhines (Feb 18, 2006)

*Arkansas 8 point*

I attached a pic of a 148 inch 8 point I killed on February 3rd of this year. I found him over 300 yards from where I shot him in duck water. This is by far the best buck I have killed with my bow. I had pics of him on my trail cam and I have been hunting him all year. The taxidermist aged him at 9 and a half years old. He broke off an eyeguard and a large point on the left side of his rack. It was coming out of the base. I would have loved to have seen this deer 3 years ago.


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

Awesome deer and great picture. I would love to hunt in the swamps just once. I think it's so cool!


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

*2005 deer*

I'll post my 2005 harvests.It was a really good year for me considering my area is open to rifle hunting.I only bow hunt so I can't be quite as picky as the gun shooters. My season started in sept. in MT and ended in Jan.06.It's a great life here, thank the troops,and your creater.


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

*Texas Hunting*

Hello everyone!!!!
Well I just had an ausome exotic hunt in South Texas. Three of us went and hunted for 4 days. We had an ausome time. One guy shot a nice axis deer, and I got this ausome Scimitar Horned Oryx!!!! I shot it out of a DB Matrix at 24 yds. 
That was it for the time we hunted, it was really hard. I orginally wanted to try for an Aoudad or Blackbuck, but in 4 days, we didnt even see an Aoudad, and I didnt get any chances at Blackbuck. Aoudad are the most skiddish creature ive ever seen!!!!!!
But to my luck 4 Oryx came into the blind setup about half way through the hunt, and I took advantage of the situation!!!


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

This past weekend I went wild hog hunting for the first time. We went to south Georgia and hunted in some swamps. It was crazy, as I have never done anything like it in my life!!!    

But to my luck I got my first wild boar!!! Its not really big, but I got it with my bow and it weighed about 100 lbs. I stalked it in the swamps in about 8" of water, and got about a 20 yd. quartering away shot, it only ran about 40 yds and piled up!!!! 

Those Bacon Skinner Ultimate Steel Blades I used sure do SKIN THE BACON!!!!:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## toddlee617 (Nov 5, 2004)

*This is my 2005 Kill*

I got this 8 point at Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri.


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

*my first archery buck*

got this guy on september 25 a raining afternoon. made 18yd shot though shoulder lung and heart with my max 3000 axias tip with 100grain muzzy he went 100yrds


----------



## Jack (Dec 11, 2002)

*Georgia Gaining*

Nice pics, here one from GA taken 27 Nov 05, 27 yrds pass thru, Used a G2, GoldTip, Eastman 3bld. at 5:30pm came into acorns.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Great pics*

Thank you for sharing..


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2006)

The first pic is of my '05 coues from Arizona and the second is of my Jan. '06 coues deer. Nice animals everyone else. I've never had the chance to hunt an eastern whitetail before maybe someday. I guess i'll just have to stick with my little coues deer:wink:


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't really have any decent field photos on my computer. This is the mount. I took him in IL on Nov. 15th, the shot was 37yards through the heart. He scores a little over 148". He has a split G2 on his right side and a broken tine on the other that would have been the match. He weighed 275#'s on the hoof.


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Guys, don't stop the pictures or the stories...:darkbeer: These are all awesome!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

TTT......just cause!!'94


----------

